# Paura di essere stato tradito



## demo84 (16 Maggio 2011)

salve sono Ciro un ragazzo di Avellino 
chiedo il vostro aiuto perchè sono davvero disperato 

sono fidanzato da 10 anni con una ragazza 
siamo in procinto di matrimonio ma ho delle cose nella mia testa che mi fanno stare davvero male 
per lei sono stato il 1 ragazzo,lei era ancora vergine e all epoca aveva solo 14 anni 
all inzio della relazione io si l'amavo,e tantissimo anche 
lei  uguale,dopo un annetto senza motivo la lasciaii(scherzi di gioventù,era  davvero poco maturo)senza motivo per circa 3 mesi ci vedevamo però  spesso,sempre legati ecc.. 
dopo un po facemmo pace,esattamente dopo 3 mesi 
e facemmo la 1 volta sesso,tanto per dire che comunque andava tutto alla grande 
dopo circa 3 anni di rapporto un amico mi dice che lei all inizio della nostra storia si è baciata con un ragazzo 
io morto....vado da lei parlo e mi assicura che davvero lei non ha fatto nulla! 
l'unico  precednete di questo ragazzo che lei ha avuto a che fare è stato quando  ha baciato una sua amica ed è successo a maggio,circa 2 mesi prima dell  inizio della nostra relazione 
io gli ho chiesto pure e come mai ti icordi il mese esatto?lei mi fa 
perchè solo quel mese ho frequentato quell'amica 
e in realtà gli credo dato che nn l'ho piu vista insieme 
questo ragazzo è della zona,lo conosco 
però siccome è in galera io non gli ho mai potuto chiedere questa cosa 

oggi a distanza di 7 anni mi chiedo ancora se quel fatto è relamente accaduto 
lei  mi ha giurato su tutta la famiglia che non è mai successo nulla con  questo ragazzo,mi ha anche giurato sul nostro amore e sul padre che è in  fin di vita,mi ha fatto tutti i giuramenti possibili 
mi ha anche giurato di sua spontaena volontà su un tumore 
io le credo da una parte,poi da un altra mi dico e perchè mai quell amico doveva inventarsi una storia del genere? 

lei lavora con mia madre nel negozio da circa 7 anni 
abbiamo girato il mondo insieme,viaggiamo con mia sdorella e con il fidanzato 
questo per dire che ha molto legato con i miei 
adora mia madre,la considera come una seconda mamma 
però ovvio all inizio non conosceva nessuno dei miei 

non so però cosa credere 
ho paura 
 non mi sto massacrando la testa per nulla 
volevo solo sapere la sua versione 
lei dice proprio di non aver mai avuto contatti,nemmeno per chiedegli che ore sono 
ho capito cosa dici te,però la sincerità prima di tutto 
ho  fiducia in lei però questa cosa è rimasta sempre un po in sospeso  perchè la persona che me l'ha detta non vive piu nella nostra città 
non gli ho mai potuto dire è vero o no questo fatto? 
la mia ragfzza mi ripete sempre,te l'avrei detto perchè non riesco a tenere cose chiuse in me 
poi dice anche a questo punto te l'avrei detto sul serio dato che stiamo soffrendo molto entrambi


potete per favore aiutarmi?


----------



## Tubarao (16 Maggio 2011)

SPiegami, ti stai arrotando il cervello.......per un ipotetico bacio ???


----------



## Eliade (16 Maggio 2011)

Demo benvenuto.

Perdonami però non ho capito bene il tuo problema.

Tu temi di essere stato tradito circa 10 anni fa, quando all'inizio della vostra storia (allora 14enne) lei potrebbe aver baciato un altro? Altro che è attualmente in galera?


----------



## demo84 (16 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Demo benvenuto.
> 
> Perdonami però non ho capito bene il tuo problema.
> 
> Tu temi di essere stato tradito circa 10 anni fa, quando all'inizio della vostra storia (allora 14enne) lei potrebbe aver baciato un altro? Altro che è attualmente in galera?


di questo fatto parlai gia con lei nel 2004 piu o meno quando mi riferirono il fatto

ci son ritornato ora perchè voglio capire bene


----------



## Amoremio (16 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Demo benvenuto.
> 
> Perdonami però non ho capito bene il tuo problema.
> 
> Tu temi di essere stato tradito circa 10 anni fa, quando all'inizio della vostra storia (allora 14enne) lei potrebbe aver baciato un altro? Altro che è attualmente in galera?


anch'io ho capito così

e se questo è il problema  :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Sole (16 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> oggi a distanza di 7 anni mi chiedo ancora se quel fatto è relamente accaduto


Ma se anche avesse baciato questo ragazzo, dopo 7 anni, dove sta il problema?

Hai paura che questo episodio possa rivelare la natura potenzialmente fedifraga della tua futura moglie (e quindi di non poterti fidare più di lei) oppure ti darebbe proprio fastidio l'episodio in sé?

Indipendentemente dalla tua risposta ti do un consiglio: pressare così tanto la tua donna per ottenere giuramenti e simili la renderà sempre più incline a nasconderti le cose. Più controlli e meno sai. Lasciala libera di respirare, tranquillizzati e fidati delle sensazioni che ti trasmette.


----------



## Kid (16 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> salve sono Ciro un ragazzo di Avellino
> chiedo il vostro aiuto perchè sono davvero disperato
> 
> sono fidanzato da 10 anni con una ragazza
> ...


:rotfl:

Ma caro, ma anche se lo fosse pomiciato per un'ora... che ti cambia ora? Cioè ti sta dicendo che vuole passare il resto della sua vita con te... ma fregatene del resto, non rovinarti il fegato!


----------



## Sterminator (16 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> salve sono Ciro un ragazzo di Avellino
> chiedo il vostro aiuto perchè sono davvero disperato
> 
> sono fidanzato da 10 anni con una ragazza
> ...


Ma stavate agli inizi ed assaggiava prima di comprare...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Comunque Ci', se lei si e' fermata alla prima cantina e tu quasi, sarete destinati a corna certe...so' inevitabili come na' condanna quando non ci si e' fatti le ossa ben bene prima...


----------



## Amoremio (16 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> salve sono Ciro un ragazzo di Avellino
> chiedo il vostro aiuto perchè sono davvero disperato
> 
> sono fidanzato da 10 anni con una ragazza
> ...


cioè

tu hai così tanta fiducia in lei
che riparleresti con chi te l'ha detto (che confermerebbe ciò che ha detto quantomeno per non far la figura del pettegolo bugiardo)
o con il presunto baciatore se uscisse dal carcere (che magari ti direbbe che manco se ne ricorda o confermerebbe per fare il figo o negherebbe per non rischiare un pugno in bocca)

tu hai così tanto amore per lei che l'hai fatta giurare e rigiurare su tutto l'immaginabile?
e manco ti basta

ma che vi sposate a fare?
solo perchè state insieme da tanti anni e lei piace ai tuoi?

impara a rispettare la donna che dici di amare

e pure se fosse
se avesse baciato quel tipo e, vista la giovane età, non avesse avuto il coraggio di ammetterlo e ora non se la sentisse di rimangiarselo?

era un bacio di quindicenne mica un'orgia con una squadra di calcio


----------



## Tubarao (16 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> dopo circa 3 anni di rapporto un amico mi dice che lei all inizio della nostra storia si è baciata con un ragazzo


Perchè la gente non si dedica mai ai propri ...zzi ? 

Ciro, Ciro, Cirooooooo .....hai 27 anni.......non posso credere che ti stai arrovellando su un ipotetico bacio, dato da una ragazzina adolescente, in un momento che tra l'altro, se ho capito bene, manco stavate insieme......


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> salve sono Ciro un ragazzo di Avellino
> chiedo il vostro aiuto perchè sono davvero disperato
> 
> sono fidanzato da 10 anni con una ragazza
> ...


 ciao e benvenuto..
ma scusa tu ti stai facendo tutte ste seghe mentali per un presunto bacio dato a 14 anni????????....e lo consideri tradimento????????


----------



## demo84 (16 Maggio 2011)

vi spiego

io le ho sempre dato tutta la fiducia
non è mai stata una ragazza che mi ha dato problemi
siamo sempre stati benissimo,qualche periodo un po cosi cosi ma perchè ero giovane io e volevo uscire con gli amici,cosa da adolescenti
ma vi giuro che NON L'HO MAI TRADITA!
ora dopo tuti questi anni a sapere di avere ricevuto una coltellata è brutto

però nn penso dopo che mi ha stragiurato anche sul padre moribondo
avesse detto una bugia
ha anche giurato su tante malattie da parte sue
nn pè3enso mentirebbe ancora
nn è mai stata una persona bugiarda
mi ha semrpe amato
ed anche oggi è davvero perfetta
davvero perfetta!
l'ho portata a giurare sempre ,ho ahce fatto un po la vittima per farla sentiee in colpa e spingerla a confessare ma niente!
mi ha anche detto potevo dirti di essermi baciato quello mesi prima che ci siamo conosciuti cosi chiudevo la storia
ma nn l'ho fatto

mi ha detto di non conoscerlo proprio di persona!


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> vi spiego
> 
> io le ho sempre dato tutta la fiducia
> non è mai stata una ragazza che mi ha dato problemi
> ...


 ma da quanto scrivi manco lei scusa!
a parte il fatto che anche se fosse mi pare di aver capito che in quel periodo non stavate manco insieme...e cmq non vedo dove sta il problema visto che vi state per sposare e lei ti ha giurato che non ha mai fatto nulla!
scusa ma perchè credi di più a quello che ti hanno detto piuttosto che a quello che ti dice lei? e dove starebbe la fiducia in tutto ciò?


----------



## minnie (16 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perchè la gente non si dedica mai ai propri ...zzi ?
> 
> Ciro, Ciro, Cirooooooo .....hai 27 anni.......non posso credere che ti stai arrovellando su un ipotetico bacio, dato da una ragazzina adolescente, in un momento che tra l'altro, se ho capito bene, manco stavate insieme......


 :up:

...aggiungo: non è che più o meno inconsciamente sei alla ricerca di un alibi per lasciarla, dato che dire alla tua famiglia con cui lei ha tanto legato che ti sei un pò stufato di lei  ti metterebbe nella posizione del cattivo e invece se lei ti "avesse tradito" pensi di ponga nella parte della povera vittima?


----------



## Kid (16 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> vi spiego
> 
> io le ho sempre dato tutta la fiducia
> non è mai stata una ragazza che mi ha dato problemi
> ...


:rotfl:

Dai basta Demo, se questo è uno scherzo è ora di piantarla qui.

Se invece sei serio... non sposarti! Ma ti rendo conto che il tuo problema non è un problema, ma una cazzata immane?

Aveva 14 anni.... probabilmente era meno lucida di me quando sono sbronzo, il che è tutto dire.


----------



## Eliade (16 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> di questo fatto parlai gia con lei nel 2004 piu o meno quando mi riferirono il fatto
> 
> ci son ritornato ora perchè voglio capire bene


Ma ti rendi conto che se anche riuscissi a rintracciare questo presunto traditori...lui potrebbe anche non ricordarsi della ragazzina baciata a 14 anni??


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Maggio 2011)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## demo84 (16 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma da quanto scrivi manco lei scusa!
> a parte il fatto che anche se fosse mi pare di aver capito che in quel periodo non stavate manco insieme...e cmq non vedo dove sta il problema visto che vi state per sposare e lei ti ha giurato che non ha mai fatto nulla!
> scusa ma perchè credi di più a quello che ti hanno detto piuttosto che a quello che ti dice lei? e dove starebbe la fiducia in tutto ciò?


ti spiego simy

quella persona ha detto al mio amico
che la girl ha baciato .... akll inizio del nsotro rapporto!

invece la mia raagzza mi ha detto
guarda
1 è successo a maggio-giugno 2001 e nn stavamo insieme
ma questa prsona nn ha baciato me,ha baciato questa mia amica
e con questo c'era anche la persona che l'ha riferito al mio amico
mi ricordo perchè a questa ragazza l'ho freq solo in quel periodo poi a fine luglio ci siamo messi insieme io e te( lei era vergien la mia ragaazza,l'ha fatto  con me  la 1 volta)
secondo voi dico(a voi donne piu che altro) dopo tantissima sofferenza
passata in questi mesi,lei me lo diceva(parlo di supponire piu che altro,ovvio che nn avete la sfera magica!)
ne vaveamo gia parlato al tempo,nel 2004 quando il mio amico mi riferì sta cosa ma nn so èperchè al tempo non diedi peso
forse proprio perchè mi sembrava fantascienza
in 10 anni nn ho mai visto dare confidsenza a quel ragazzo


----------



## Kid (16 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> ti spiego simy
> 
> quella persona ha detto al mio amico
> che la girl ha baciato .... akll inizio del nsotro rapporto!
> ...



No niente, ci rinuncio! :unhappy:


----------



## demo84 (16 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Dai basta Demo, se questo è uno scherzo è ora di piantarla qui.
> 
> ...


lo so che è un cazzata però scusami
dopo tutti questi anni
ci siamo semrpe amati,mi ha scritto tante lettere
a volte diceva anche di esserre fedele
abbiamo girato il mondo!,per i suoi 18 anni nel 2006 volammo insieme a new york,avevo questo fatto nascosto?per questo mi faccio sti complessi

un altra cosa mi ha detto anche 
ches e l'avrebbe baciato quel tizio
lo diceva al fratello per farlo menare

scusate l'itaGLIano
sono un po agitato


----------



## lemon (16 Maggio 2011)

Ma povera ragazza! Torchiata come il peggior criminale per un bacio dato o non dato 10 anni fa quando era adolescente!


----------



## Sterminator (16 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> ti spiego simy
> 
> quella persona ha detto al mio amico
> che la girl ha baciato .... akll inizio del nsotro rapporto!
> ...


azz...si' capatost'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (16 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> vi spiego
> 
> io le ho sempre dato tutta la fiducia
> *non è mai stata una ragazza che mi ha dato problemi*
> ...


Ciro caro, ti consiglio di leggerti un po' di storie qui sul forum e vedrai che ridimensioni subito il tuo concetto di 'coltellata'. 

Sul primo grassetto... scusa, ma da come ti sei espresso ho avuto la sensazione (magari sbagliata) che tu consideri la tua ragazza come un bene personale, che deve quindi rispondere a determinate caratteristiche e soddisfare certe tue aspettative. Se si vuole vivere un rapporto di coppia equilibrato, è meglio non aspettarsi che l'altro soddisfi ogni nostro bisogno e accettare che, prima o poi, possa commettere degli errori (= creare problemi).


----------



## Tubarao (16 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> ti spiego simy
> 
> quella persona ha detto al mio amico
> che la girl ha baciato .... akll inizio del nsotro rapporto!
> ...


Ciro, senti a me: se continui a dare il cilicio a questa povera ragazza in questo modo, quella corre ad aspettare il galeotto il giorno che uscirà di galera e se lo limonerà fino alla morte, così ti metti l'anima in pace....


----------



## Kid (16 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> lo so che è un cazzata però scusami
> dopo tutti questi anni
> ci siamo semrpe amati,mi ha scritto tante lettere
> a volte diceva anche di esserre fedele
> ...


Ciro, i problemi sono altri. Vi state per sposare... per l'amor di Dio, lascia perdere sta cazzata.

Fidati.


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> ti spiego simy
> 
> quella persona ha detto al mio amico
> che la girl ha baciato .... akll inizio del nsotro rapporto!
> ...


 secondo me stai facendo una questione di stato per una cosa che non esiste!
poi non capisco il discorso della tua sofferenza! 
senti scusa la franchezza ma il tradimento è ben altra cosa...non un presunto bacio! e per di pù di una ragazzina! 
inoltre se tu e lei non stavate insieme cosa te ne frega di eventuali baci che ha dato prima? visto che cmq la cosa più imprtante l'ha fatta con te? 
perdonami ma non riesco a vedere il problema...secondo me è una scusa.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


hai ragione tu

(l'alternativa è gonfiarlo come una zampogna)


in realtà ci sarebbe una terza alternativa 
l'amico pettegolo 
(ma quale amico se, dopo che ha cambiato città non son rimasti in contatto: il semplice conoscente pettegolo)
torna e va da lei per scusarsi di aver raccontato quella balla
e con l'occasione le dice
"però pensaci bene a sposarti con uno cui basta che un pirla come me gli racconti una balla e dopo 7 anni ancora ci rimugina sopra nonostante tutti i tuoi giuramenti, al punto di iscriversi su un forum di tradimenti per chiedere a perfetti sconosciuti se secondo loro tu lo hai tradito"

ciro, con questo non intendo dire che non dovevi venir qui
ma che il fatto di esser venuto dovrebbe spingerti ad interrogarti a fondo su questo matrimonio e sulla tua insicurezza


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ciro caro, ti consiglio di leggerti un po' di storie qui sul forum e vedrai che ridimensioni subito il tuo concetto di 'coltellata'.
> 
> Sul primo grassetto... scusa, ma da come ti sei espresso ho avuto la sensazione (magari sbagliata) che tu consideri la tua ragazza come un bene personale, che deve quindi rispondere a determinate caratteristiche e soddisfare certe tue aspettative. Se si vuole vivere un rapporto di coppia equilibrato, è meglio non aspettarsi che l'altro soddisfi ogni nostro bisogno e accettare che, prima o poi, possa commettere degli errori (= creare problemi).





Tubarao ha detto:


> Ciro, senti a me: se continui a dare il cilicio a questa povera ragazza in questo modo, quella corre ad aspettare il galeotto il giorno che uscirà di galera e se lo limonerà fino alla morte, così ti metti l'anima in pace....





Kid ha detto:


> Ciro, i problemi sono altri. Vi state per sposare... per l'amor di Dio, lascia perdere sta cazzata.
> 
> Fidati.


 :up:


----------



## demo84 (16 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> secondo me stai facendo una questione di stato per una cosa che non esiste!
> poi non capisco il discorso della tua sofferenza!
> senti scusa la franchezza ma il tradimento è ben altra cosa...non un presunto bacio! e per di pù di una ragazzina!
> inoltre se tu e lei non stavate insieme cosa te ne frega di eventuali baci che ha dato prima? visto che cmq la cosa più imprtante l'ha fatta con te?
> perdonami ma non riesco a vedere il problema...secondo me è una scusa.


ma scusa di che 
se questa ragazza è la mia forza ed io la sua!
dalla sua versione nn stavamo imnsieme
invece l'amico mi disse di si
però penso che nn si ricordava i mesi esatti
e che tra giugno ed agosto nn ci sia poi doifferenza
sarà stato un errore di mesi
puo essere?

altra cosa,perchè mai poi questa persona dovrebbe inventare una cosa simile?
nn è invidioso di me


----------



## Amoremio (16 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ciro, senti a me: se continui a dare il cilicio a questa povera ragazza in questo modo, quella corre ad aspettare il galeotto il giorno che uscirà di galera e se lo limonerà fino alla morte, così ti metti l'anima in pace....


massì

"in fondo son stata massacrata per anni per averlo baciato, mentre non era vero; per non sprecare tutto 'sto massacro, me lo trombo
così siamo pari" :up:


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> ma scusa di che
> se questa ragazza è la mia forza ed io la sua!
> dalla sua versione nn stavamo imnsieme
> invece l'amico mi disse di si
> ...


 CONSIGLIO: pensa bene a questo rapporto prima di sposarti...perchè secondo me te non sei tanto convinto!


----------



## Tubarao (16 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> ma scusa di che
> se questa ragazza è la mia forza ed io la sua!
> dalla sua versione nn stavamo imnsieme
> invece l'amico mi disse di si
> ...


Ciro, perdona l'ironia, non voglio offendere, ma questa storia stà veramente assumendo dei contorni che sfociano nel grottesco; mi sembra veramente di assistere ad *Isso, Issa e 'o Malamente....*

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## demo84 (16 Maggio 2011)

dico una cosa

aver tragiurato+sul padre moribondo,sui nipoti,di perdere tuttas la famiglia
e di avere tumori maligni,(scusate ha giurato proprio cosi)
giurato sul nostro amore e che devo fare un incidente

puo essere una conferma?


----------



## Sterminator (16 Maggio 2011)

Vabbe' Ciru' se la molli pagale i 7 anni de marche e gli straordinari che se sa com'e' l'andazzo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (16 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> ma scusa di che
> se questa ragazza è la mia forza ed io la sua!
> dalla sua versione nn stavamo imnsieme
> invece l'amico mi disse di si
> ...


il tuo amico l'ha saputo da un terzo che magari aveva capito che tu stavi con l'altra e non con lei
in più magari il terzo l'ha detto al tuo amico a ottobre e non ricordava esattamente quand'era avvenuto e come 
il tuo amico sapeva che nel frattempo vi eravate messi insieme e ha fatto 2 + 2 = 5
e magari la sera in cui ha visto il bacio  il terzo era pure un po' brillo o lo era quando l'ha raccontata al tuo amico

ma ti rendi conto che tu l'hai massacrata sulla base di qualcosa che più inaffidabile di così non esiste?


----------



## Tubarao (16 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> dico una cosa
> 
> aver tragiurato+sul padre moribondo,sui nipoti,di perdere tuttas la famiglia
> e di avere tumori maligni,(scusate ha giurato proprio cosi)
> ...



No....un giuramento non può essere tale se non si giura sulla squadra del cuore che finisce almeno 10 anni in serie B.

Questo è proprio l'ABC del giuramento........


----------



## Amoremio (16 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ciro, perdona l'ironia, non voglio offendere, ma questa storia stà veramente assumendo dei contorni che sfociano nel grottesco; mi sembra veramente di assistere ad *Isso, Issa e 'o Malamente....*
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


nella versione 
'o malamente, issa e 'o malamente

caspita che karma del chez 'sta pora figliola


----------



## Sterminator (16 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il tuo amico l'ha saputo da un terzo che magari aveva capito che tu stavi con l'altra e non con lei
> in più magari il terzo l'ha detto al tuo amico a ottobre e non ricordava esattamente quand'era avvenuto e come
> il tuo amico sapeva che nel frattempo vi eravate messi insieme e ha fatto 2 + 2 = 5
> e magari la sera in cui ha visto il bacio  il terzo era pure un po' brillo o lo era quando l'ha raccontata al tuo amico
> ...


M'aspetto una strage da un momento all'altro..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (16 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> dico una cosa
> 
> aver tragiurato+sul padre moribondo,sui nipoti,di perdere tuttas la famiglia
> e di avere tumori maligni,(scusate ha giurato proprio cosi)
> ...


ma allora non hai capito niente di quanto ti s'è detto!!!!


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma allora non hai capito niente di quanto ti s'è detto!!!!


 :blu::blu:che fatica..........


----------



## lemon (16 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> dico una cosa
> 
> aver tragiurato+sul padre moribondo,sui nipoti,di perdere tuttas la famiglia
> e di avere tumori maligni,(scusate ha giurato proprio cosi)
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## demo84 (16 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il tuo amico l'ha saputo da un terzo che magari aveva capito che tu stavi con l'altra e non con lei
> in più magari il terzo l'ha detto al tuo amico a ottobre e non ricordava esattamente quand'era avvenuto e come
> il tuo amico sapeva che nel frattempo vi eravate messi insieme e ha fatto 2 + 2 = 5
> e magari la sera in cui ha visto il bacio  il terzo era pure un po' brillo o lo era quando l'ha raccontata al tuo amico
> ...


qua do poi gli ho detto al mio amico
guarda che nn èp vero secondo me il mio amico ha detto 
e per quale motivo doveva dirmi una stronzata?


----------



## Kid (16 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> qua do poi gli ho detto al mio amico
> guarda che nn èp vero secondo me il mio amico ha detto
> e per quale motivo doveva dirmi una stronzata?



Ok... FAKE!


----------



## Amoremio (16 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> qua do poi gli ho detto al mio amico
> guarda che nn èp vero secondo me il mio amico ha detto
> *e per quale motivo doveva dirmi una stronzata?*


perchè si è sbagliato
perchè ha confuso le persone
perchè era brillo
perchè era stronzo
perchè voleva vi lasciaste datp che a un amico suo piaceva lei
perchè voleva vi lasciaste dato che a un alto suo amico  piacevi tu
perchè no?
perchè tutti possono parlare a vanvera tranne lui?


----------



## Amoremio (16 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ok... FAKE!


e gli fai pure un complimento!

meglio fake che davvero così   :up:


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> perchè si è sbagliato
> perchè ha confuso le persone
> perchè era brillo
> perchè era stronzo
> ...


 ....posso aggiungere..perchè sapeva che ci sarebbe cascato con tutte le scarpe? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (16 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ....posso aggiungere..perchè sapeva che ci sarebbe cascato con tutte le scarpe? :rotfl::rotfl:


sia lui che il suo amico

2 piccioni senza neanche 1 fava :mexican:


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sia lui che il suo amico
> 
> 2 piccioni senza neanche 1 fava :mexican:


 appunto! e sta povera ragazza so 7 anni che si subisce lui che fa la vittima perchè ha paura di essere stato tradito.... santa donna!


----------



## Amoremio (16 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto! e sta povera ragazza so 7 anni che si subisce lui che fa la vittima perchè ha paura di essere stato tradito.... santa donna!


(pssssssh ....
l'ho detto:
aspetta che scarcerino il tipo e se lo tromba a sangue sulla porta di poggioreale :mexican


----------



## Niko74 (16 Maggio 2011)

Ma andiamo....è uno scherzo vero? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> (pssssssh ....
> l'ho detto:
> aspetta che scarcerino il tipo e se lo tromba a sangue sulla porta di poggioreale :mexican


 e a sto punto farebbe pure bene! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## demo84 (16 Maggio 2011)

ma nn l'ho mica ssillato per 7 anni
parlammo all epoca di quando me lo dissero
per un òpaio di mesi

poi basta
e ci soin ritpornato ora


non scherzate 
io sono serissimo

volevo solo sapere se secondo voi dopo tutti quei giuramenti 
acnhe sul padfe moribondo
divrei crederla


sono serissimo,non sto schrzando e non è una cosa falsa


----------



## Amoremio (16 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma andiamo....è uno scherzo vero? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


no no

se lo tromba davvero

e con la mia benedizione :mexican:


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> ma nn l'ho mica ssillato per 7 anni
> parlammo all epoca di quando me lo dissero
> per un òpaio di mesi
> 
> ...


 SI


----------



## Amoremio (16 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> ma nn l'ho mica ssillato per 7 anni
> parlammo all epoca di quando me lo dissero
> per un òpaio di mesi
> 
> ...


 
allora lasciala subito



...



lei merita qualcosa di meglio


----------



## Amoremio (16 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> SI


ma tu da che parte stai?


che t'ha fatto 'sta povera ragazza?


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma tu da che parte stai?
> 
> 
> che t'ha fatto 'sta povera ragazza?


nulla anzi! prima ho pure scritto che è una santa donna!
 ....la mia era solo la risposta alla sua richiesta..... :unhappy:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> ma nn l'ho mica ssillato per 7 anni
> parlammo all epoca di quando me lo dissero
> per un òpaio di mesi
> 
> ...



E' forte la tentazione di risponderti ironicamente.
Forte e facile, soprattutto vedendo che non ti viene il dubbio di esagerare.
Ma visto che sono appena arrivata, cercherò di resistere (la mia battuta sarebbe stata "Sì sì fidati ogni volta che giura in quel modo è sincera, puoi stare tranquillo da ora e per tutta la vita")

Seriamente.
Non è un giuramento che ti fa credere a una persona. Se io non credo che giurare su mio padre malato possa farlo morire, potrei anche non farmi problemi. I tumori non vengono spergiurando.

Si crede alle persone per quello che ti mostrano. E 'sta ragazza non ti ha dato mai motivo di dubitare a parte le parole di un amico di un amico che chissà cos'ha visto davvero e quando.

Ciro, se un giorno qualcuno che si vuole vendicare ti venisse a dire che ti fa proprio le corna? Prima la meni e poi chiedi?
Guarda che si può dimostrare di avere tradito, ma *non* di non avere tradito.
Scusami, ma dovresti davvero, davvero chiederti su che cosa basi la tua fiducia prima di sposarti. Non è sano un rapporto dove le parole di un altro contano più di quelle della tua compagna.

Non ti dico semplicemente di chiudere questa sciocca storia. Ti dico di usarla come punto di riflessione epr evitare di dare il peso sbagliato a cose sbagliate. Rischiando così di rovinare molto. 
Immagina che lei sia "innocente". Come si dovrebbe sentire a dover giurare sullo sterminio di tutta la famiglia più e più volte perchè tu dai più fiducia a un estraneo che a lei?
A me questo metterebbe molti dubbi.

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Niko74 (16 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> ma nn l'ho mica ssillato per 7 anni
> parlammo all epoca di quando me lo dissero
> per un òpaio di mesi
> 
> ...


Guarda....provo a darti una risposta seria:

Non potrai mai averne la certezza!!!

Mi moglie negava apertamente difronte all'evidenza poiché io sapevo con certezza...e lei ancora "no". 

Poi il tuo è un problema ben diverso che nemmeno esiste, è una cosa da nulla...stai tranquillo.


----------



## Daniele (16 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Si crede alle persone per quello che ti mostrano. E 'sta ragazza non ti ha dato mai motivo di dubitare a parte le parole di un amico di un amico che chissà cos'ha visto davvero e quando.


E sottolineo forse di un amico che voleva che vi lasciaste per consolare la tua ex con il suo salsiccetto allegro! Demo, sveglia!!! Gli amici che sono così lo fanno solo per fare i consolatori dopo, a quella età una ragazzuola è più facile preda se è triste, di un consolatore folle e a forza di consolare alla cazzo o con il cazzo questi si fanno un bel giro senza sbattersene un cavolo di rapporti di coppia, trombano senza manco pagare.
Demo, smettila, lei se è stata con te tutti questi anni ti ama, perchè uno che da così tanto valore alle parole di un coglione per solo un bacio di quando aveva solo 14 anni, decisamente saresti da mollare e subito.
Ripigliati e via, io sono stato tradito sul serio per 2 volte e non bacetto casto, ma bensì un bel bacetto di Walter con la Wanda, ok??? Ti pare di fare tutto questo per un improbabile bacio adolescenziale???
Credile e dalle amore, se non ci riesci allora lasciala.


----------



## feeling (16 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ok... FAKE!



Kid....mi hai fatto morire....continuo a ridere come una scema...e probabilmente, oggi, ogni volta che ripenserò alla tua risposta, ricomicierò a ridere da sola....(anche perche piu che la constatazione della credibilità dell'utente, l'ho letto come un "ok....fottiti...io mi arrendo")

Ma quanto è bello ridere di gusto....

P.S. Ciro, ti prego, non sposare questa povera ragazza, se davvero la ami, lasciala libera di incontrare qualcuno di migliore, non uno che la faccia giurare su un tumore che per di più dovrebbe venire a Lei....forse non hai mai perso qualcuno per tumore, e questo proposito un "ma vaxxxxx" te lo mando io.


----------



## Kid (16 Maggio 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Kid....mi hai fatto morire....continuo a ridere come una scema...e probabilmente, oggi, ogni volta che ripenserò alla tua risposta, ricomicierò a ridere da sola....(anche perche piu che la constatazione della credibilità dell'utente, l'ho letto come un "ok....fottiti...io mi arrendo")
> 
> Ma quanto è bello ridere di gusto....
> 
> P.S. Ciro, ti prego, non sposare questa povera ragazza, se davvero la ami, lasciala libera di incontrare qualcuno di migliore, non uno che la faccia giurare su un tumore che per di più dovrebbe venire a Lei....forse non hai mai perso qualcuno per tumore, e questo proposito un "ma vaxxxxx" te lo mando io.



Cara, puoi leggerlo come ti pare... io ho chiuso con sto thread, mi rende idrofobo.


----------



## demo84 (16 Maggio 2011)

mis to rileggendo tutti i vostri post
sto riflettendo molto,il vostro aiuto è stato necessario
io non parlo con nessuno oltre mio padre
ma sta cosa l'ho sempre tenuta dentro me

riflettendo anche con quanto parlato con la mia ragazza
la cosa che mi sta tranqulliznado molto
è che a detta sua non ha proiprio confidenza con questo tipo
non ha mai parlato,ne è un suo amico
per lei è come un conoscente del quartiere 
mi ha anche detto che se l'avesse tantata fi baciare lei 
la mia ragzza di l'avrebbe fatto richiamare dal fratello

che poi in realtà io in 4-5 anni
non ho mai notato nulla di strano tra loro due

siamo tutti e 3 dello stesso quartiere me ne sarei accorto
poi boh non so

oltretutto a parte il bacio con la sua amica 
questo ragazzo è stato fidanzato con un altra sua amica
che io conosco pure e che ho un po di confidenza

è tutta un po assurdo


----------



## Margherita84 (16 Maggio 2011)

Ma dai... :carneval:
O sei uno scherzo o ne trovi veramente di magnifiche, di scuse (e purtroppo ci potrei credere, che sei vero!). 
Va' che non te l'ha prescritto il dottore di sposarti, eh?


----------



## Niko74 (16 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> *mis to rileggendo tutti i vostri post*
> *sto riflettendo molto,il vostro aiuto è stato necessario*
> io non parlo con nessuno oltre mio padre
> ma sta cosa l'ho sempre tenuta dentro me


Vedo che ti sono serviti molto i nostri post


----------



## demo84 (16 Maggio 2011)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Ma dai... :carneval:
> O sei uno scherzo o ne trovi veramente di magnifiche, di scuse (e purtroppo ci potrei credere, che sei vero!).
> Va' che non te l'ha prescritto il dottore di sposarti, eh?


ma che scuse
ti giuro non sono scuse
asssolutamwnte no


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> mis to rileggendo tutti i vostri post
> sto riflettendo molto,il vostro aiuto è stato necessario
> io non parlo con nessuno oltre mio padre
> ma sta cosa l'ho sempre tenuta dentro me
> ...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Maggio 2011)

Mi fanno schiantare i giuramenti:

che le vengano tumori maligni... che lui faccia un incidente...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## demo84 (17 Maggio 2011)

cioè


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> cioè


ma sei serio?


----------



## demo84 (17 Maggio 2011)

si sono serio


----------



## minnie (17 Maggio 2011)

:umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue:





Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' forte la tentazione di risponderti ironicamente.
> Forte e facile, soprattutto vedendo che non ti viene il dubbio di esagerare.
> Ma visto che sono appena arrivata, cercherò di resistere (la mia battuta sarebbe stata "Sì sì fidati ogni volta che giura in quel modo è sincera, puoi stare tranquillo da ora e per tutta la vita")
> 
> ...


----------



## Kid (17 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> si sono serio


Non oso immaginare cosa possa uscire dalla tua bocca la volta che sei ironico! :rotfl:


----------



## feeling (17 Maggio 2011)

Volevo aggiungere una cosa....

Se per miracolo divino, la tua futura sposa dovesse scampare a questa preannunciata catastrofe....se il problema per te, è accettare che la tua donna abbia baciato uno prima di te, con i tempi che corrono, la prossima fidanzata te la devi trovare all'asilo, altrimenti il pensiero dei lei che abbia limonato con un altro ti farà diventare matto....ma forse...aspetta...nemmeno!!!, perche mia figlia che ancora non va all'asilo, suo padre, lo bacia sulla bocca....è valido?

Ciro seriamente, i problemi della vita non questi.
Mio marito è stato con la moglie 15 prima di conoscere me.....ma non mi tocca minimamento cosa possano aver fatto e spero per loro che avessero fatto di tutto......l'esclusività necessaria è un grosso pericolo....su dai....
Ma se davvero dopo che vi siete sposati ti tradisse andando a letto con uno, che fai? fai fuori lei e tutto l'albero genealogico???


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' forte la tentazione di risponderti ironicamente.
> Forte e facile, soprattutto vedendo che non ti viene il dubbio di esagerare.
> Ma visto che sono appena arrivata, cercherò di resistere (la mia battuta sarebbe stata "Sì sì fidati ogni volta che giura in quel modo è sincera, puoi stare tranquillo da ora e per tutta la vita")
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....sul rosso...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Vedi che pian pianino vieni nei miei discorsi?
I fatti mostrano che...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## demo84 (17 Maggio 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Volevo aggiungere una cosa....
> 
> Se per miracolo divino, la tua futura sposa dovesse scampare a questa preannunciata catastrofe....se il problema per te, è accettare che la tua donna abbia baciato uno prima di te, con i tempi che corrono, la prossima fidanzata te la devi trovare all'asilo, altrimenti il pensiero dei lei che abbia limonato con un altro ti farà diventare matto....ma forse...aspetta...nemmeno!!!, perche mia figlia che ancora non va all'asilo, suo padre, lo bacia sulla bocca....è valido?
> 
> ...


ma no
io gliel ho chiesto 300 volte se come dici te èp successo a giugno dimmelo
a me che mi frega,manco ti conoscevo
invece lei dice che non è assolutamente successo a lei,ed è successo a giugno
mi ha pure detto potevo dirti che l'avevo baciato a giugno cosi chiudevamo la questione
ma io non l'ho fatto,non ho confidenza , non lo conosco
se faceva il cretino chiamavo mio fratello senza problemi

queste sono le sue parole


----------



## Daniele (17 Maggio 2011)

Posso chiederti perchè non le credi e credi ad uno che voleva fottersi la tua ragazza nella crisi innescata dalla sua parola???


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2011)

Senti ti dico io come stanno le cose.
Qui abbiamo un'utente Quintina...che oltre ad essere una lurida persona...è una baciona.
Devi sapere che quando abbiamo fatto il raduno, sebbene sia già al secondo matrimonio, sebbene abbia abiurato alla causa degli amanti facendosi monaca dell'ordine delle minchiaprive, al raduno ha seminato il terrore.
Ha baciato sulla bocca tutti i presenti.
Ah come erano buone le sue labbra.
Ma che dovrei dire io...o meglio mia moglie...che al giorno delle mie nozze fui trascinato in bagno dalla testimone...allora in stato interessante di tre mesi...e mi diede uno di quei baci difficili da dimenticare?
Ero sposato da due ore eh? Ma porc...porc...porc...

Ah Cirò...( tenti adesso sparano come non mai)...l'hai avuta perfino vergine...cosa vuoi di più dalla vita?
Ma non lo sai che se la sposi vergine le dai l'imprinting come le anatre?
Lei ha cuccato come primo uccello, quello magnigico dello sposo, l'uccello benedetto....e non ti tradirà mai...
Sono quelle che hanno avuto tante esperienze prima del matrimonio che sono deboli nelle carni, nei ventri...perchè devi sapere che la donna...ha na memoria speciale in certi posti...e poi si ricorda....ah Pincy...ricordi? 

Quindi vai tranquillo...no?

Pensa che io non ho mai, mai, mai, mai voluto avere affari con fighe vergini...troppo pericoloso...se vuoi affronto tutto nella vita...assorbenti, pannolini, mestruate....ma mai vorrò avere a che fare con gli imeni...

Perchè non voglio certe responsabilità...e non voglio che poi si attacchino a me con l'impring dell'anatra.

Quando io le chiesi quanti uomini ha avuto prima di me...dovetti fermarla...perchè già inorridivo alle sue avventure adolescenziali...che erano peggio di cento colpi di spazzola...e in più mi coglionava...Caro...finchè tu ti facevi le seghe in mezzo a una montagna di sensi di colpa...io già cavalcavo caldi amplessi...

Ma in questo sta il mio trionfo...alla fine ha sposato me no?
Quello conta!
Alla fine ha scelto me.

Ma cosa credi XD....?
Una si avvicina e comincia a dirmi...ah io non sono come le altre donne...tutte troie...
E io...Ok...ciao vado dalle altre!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## demo84 (17 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Posso chiederti perchè non le credi e credi ad uno che voleva fottersi la tua ragazza nella crisi innescata dalla sua parola???


ma che dici!!!ma che fottersi
ma dai per favore ma non diciamo cretinate
nn hai capito bene la wuestione allora


----------



## demo84 (17 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti ti dico io come stanno le cose.
> Qui abbiamo un'utente Quintina...che oltre ad essere una lurida persona...è una baciona.
> Devi sapere che quando abbiamo fatto il raduno, sebbene sia già al secondo matrimonio, sebbene abbia abiurato alla causa degli amanti facendosi monaca dell'ordine delle minchiaprive, al raduno ha seminato il terrore.
> Ha baciato sulla bocca tutti i presenti.
> ...


ti risp dopo...ora devo scappare cmq

l'ho presa a 13 anni al 90 % doveva essre vergione


----------



## Tubarao (17 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> ti risp dopo...ora devo scappare cmq
> 
> l'ho presa a 13 anni al 90 % doveva essre vergione



Famo pure 50 e 50.....oggi l'età della prima volta si è abbassata di parecchio.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> ti risp dopo...ora devo scappare cmq
> 
> l'ho presa a 13 anni al 90 % doveva essre vergione


L'hai messa a 90 a 13 anni?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Famo pure 50 e 50.....oggi l'età della prima volta si è abbassata di parecchio.


GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR...io ammmaaaaaazzzzoooooooooo....sai cos'è tutta colpa dell'educazione sessuale...mia figlia l'ha fatta a scuola...ma non me ne vuol parlare...GRRRRRRRRRRR....Tuba...si è chiusa in bagno con il mio rasoio...per la barba...GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR....
Poi ti guarda con quella faccia da sberle...come dire...che cazzo vuoi dalla mia vita...Ma GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR...


----------



## MK (17 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Posso chiederti perchè non le credi e credi ad uno che voleva fottersi la tua ragazza nella crisi innescata dalla sua parola???


In effetti... E' più importante l'amico? Comunque, non la sposare pleeeeeeease.


----------



## demo84 (17 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'hai messa a 90 a 13 anni?


no quasi 15 anni!


----------



## demo84 (17 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> In effetti... E' più importante l'amico? Comunque, non la sposare pleeeeeeease.


è piu importante lei però è una boiata dire che voleva farsi la mia ragazza


----------



## demo84 (17 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti ti dico io come stanno le cose.
> Qui abbiamo un'utente Quintina...che oltre ad essere una lurida persona...è una baciona.
> Devi sapere che quando abbiamo fatto il raduno, sebbene sia già al secondo matrimonio, sebbene abbia abiurato alla causa degli amanti facendosi monaca dell'ordine delle minchiaprive, al raduno ha seminato il terrore.
> Ha baciato sulla bocca tutti i presenti.
> ...


sto ancora ridendo,ma che grande che sei

comunque prima di me non ha mai avuto un fidanzato solo cose da 11 enni bacetti cosi shcerzosi!
ma ti pare che se anche baciava un tipo 10 giorni prima del nostro rapporto io mi facevo le seghe mentali?
l'ho conosciuta e zac! 5 giorni dopo ci siamo messi insieme
e il fatto che mi hanno raccontato sarebbe successo all inizio
mentrw a me l'hanno detto nel 2004 cioe 3 anni dopo

pensado poi,riflettendo da solo dico
che senso ha tradirmi che sia all inizio o dopo 1 anno e aspettare quasi 2 anni per fare sesso con me per la 1 volta?
è tutto assurdo
io ricordo che all epoca uscivamo con una coppia del nostro quartiere,loro si fidanzarono un mese esatto prima di noi
e beh quando ancora nn conoscevo la mia ragzza
loro uscivano in 3!la coppia+ la mia ragazza
proprio perchè le 2 donne erano amiche per la pelle

per questo dico!perchè mai doveva tradirmi anche solo con un bacio?

per quedto quando penso mi ripeto in tedsta da solo è assurdo,tutto questo è assurdo

e da un altro dico
sta persona che l'ha riferito al mio amico perchè mai doveva dire sta ca**ata!?
ha confuso la mia girl con la ragazza che bacio quel tipo?la mia ragazza afferma che era giugno,cioe 2 mesi prima del nostro fidanzamento
a lui nn interessa un piffero di noi
all epora era gia sposato,senza figli ma gia sposato

con la tua esperienza cosa mi dici?

ripeto la mia ragazza ha giursto su tutti e tutto,sul nostro amore guardandomi negli occhi


----------



## isabel (18 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> sto ancora ridendo,ma che grande che sei
> 
> comunque prima di me non ha mai avuto un fidanzato solo cose da 11 enni bacetti cosi shcerzosi!
> ma ti pare che se anche baciava un tipo 10 giorni prima del nostro rapporto io mi facevo le seghe mentali?
> ...


Credile e basta. Senza fasciarti la testa 

PS scherzoso: ma mentre giurava hai controllato che non incrociasse le dita? Come sai, questo invaliderebbe qualsiasi giuramento


----------



## Niko74 (18 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> sto ancora ridendo,ma che grande che sei
> 
> comunque prima di me non ha mai avuto un fidanzato solo cose da 11 enni bacetti cosi shcerzosi!
> ma ti pare che se anche baciava un tipo 10 giorni prima del nostro rapporto io mi facevo le seghe mentali?
> ...


Ma tu hai veramente 27 anni???  Mi sembra di leggere cose da 15enni....
Cioè...lo dici pure te che è una cazzata e dal 2004 ti stai arrovellando il cervello??

Comunque, giusto per tranquillizzarti e chiarirti le cose...la certezza non la potrai mai avere :mrgreen: MAI!!!
Probabilmente però se continui a stressare la tua ragazza in questa maniera...prima o poi potrebbe proprio capitarti un bel paio di corna


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> è piu importante lei però è una boiata dire che voleva farsi la mia ragazza


No, è molto realistico!!! Perchè sparare una ballla così magistrale? Ma anche se fosse stata verità, è forse il tuo migliore amico di quelli che non potrai mai perdere nella vita? perchè quando qualcuno conobbe le mie corna, fidati, stette alquanto in silenzio e questo è uso normale.
Lui aveva uno scopo e quello era evidentemente di farsi una bella scopata con la tua fidanzata, trovami un altro scopo per questa stronzata???
Non si fa mai nulla se non c'è da guadagnarci.


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> ripeto la mia ragazza ha giursto su tutti e tutto,sul nostro amore guardandomi negli occhi


Sai che alcuni utenti di questo sito stanno augurando alla tua gentil fidanzata di evitare la sciagura del matrimonio??? hai fatto fare giuramenti eccessivi ragazzino!!! hai esagerato, ridimensiona la cosa e smettila di fare il bambino. Cazzo, hai più anni di quanti ne avevo io alla fine del mio primo serio rapporto e non mi facevo queste pippe.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> no quasi 15 anni!


Ma scusatemi...
Ma non è reato pinciare una quindicenne?
Ma una quindicenne cosa capisce di sesso? O amore?
Capisce?


----------



## demo84 (18 Maggio 2011)

ma scusami non so se hai letto la tua versione

te la trovi credibile come versione?
secndo un tuo pare diciamo

per quanto riguarda la persona che ha riuferito al mio amico il fatto
ti posso assicurare che non ha nulla da spartire con la mia ragazza non hanno nemmeno confidenza!e nemmeno il mio amico
conosciamo tutta la famiglia,tutta la sua famiglia conosce la mia quinid
lascia stare il fatto che volesse pomiciare con la mia ragazza

è proprio per questo che nn capisco
non ci sono fini sessuali ne invidie di donne o simili!
ti giuro nessun ivnidia di donne entrambi sono felicementi fidanzati
perchè mai avrtebbero dovuto inventare una cazzata

però ricordo che il mio amico mi disse che si stavano prendendo in giro
 tipo
"we strunz al tuo quartiere siete tutti cornuti
il tuo amico antonio ha preso le corne,gino pure...

ed evidentemente l'altro per difendersi o per doire na cazzata
ha sparato quella cosa assurda


----------



## demo84 (18 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusatemi...
> Ma non è reato pinciare una quindicenne?
> Ma una quindicenne cosa capisce di sesso? O amore?
> Capisce?


eh io ne avevo 17 anni non 27

appunto gli spiegai tutto io
giuro


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> ma scusami non so se hai letto la tua versione
> 
> te la trovi credibile come versione?
> secndo un tuo pare diciamo
> ...


Ma come saprai a sto mondo...chi più chi meno...siam tutti cornuti no?
Non solo al tuo quartiere...
Ma tutto è partito dall'emancipazione sessuale della femmina...
Siam in un mondo di malafemmine eh? Il putanesimo avanza inesorabile.
Cioè oggi le donne fan la gara a chi è più trasgressiva eh?
Se tiri su tutto sto casino per un bacio...rischi di farti ridere dietro...ma dalle amiche della tua ragazza eh? Se non da tu sorella...

Dai lascia perdere...
Ti rode solo l'idea, dai è la visione...guarda...
Ma poi sai come vanno certe cose...lui l'ha incantonata e l'ha baciata.
Per questo sta in galera no?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> eh io ne avevo 17 anni non 27
> 
> appunto gli spiegai tutto io
> giuro


Tu 17 e lei 15?
Ah ma tutto si spiega.
I tuoi e suoi problemi nascono dal fatto di aver raccolto il frutto prima che l'albero fosse maturo eh?
Spece dalle tue parti, le pie donne sanno ste cose...
Se tu aspettavi un po' a disonorarla...tutto sto casino non succedeva...
Capisci?
Quindi è colpa tua.


----------



## demo84 (18 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come saprai a sto mondo...chi più chi meno...siam tutti cornuti no?
> Non solo al tuo quartiere...
> Ma tutto è partito dall'emancipazione sessuale della femmina...
> Siam in un mondo di malafemmine eh? Il putanesimo avanza inesorabile.
> ...


ahahaha maddai

comunque forse sto ricordando il mio amico mi disse proprio cosi
che si pigliavano per il culo
tuo amico ha le corne,anche quello ha le corne
e questa persona rispose con quella boiata

e la cosa assurda è che il mio amico crede pure a lui penso
perchè al tempo gli dissi ma perchè mai quello ha detto sta cosa è una stronzata
e lui" perchè mai doveva inventarlo"


----------



## demo84 (18 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu 17 e lei 15?
> Ah ma tutto si spiega.
> I tuoi e suoi problemi nascono dal fatto di aver raccolto il frutto prima che l'albero fosse maturo eh?
> Spece dalle tue parti, le pie donne sanno ste cose...
> ...


ma entrambi l'abbiamo voluto


----------



## oscuro (18 Maggio 2011)

*Demo*

Caro demo il tuo 3d mi ha fatto un minimo di tenerezza......è bello leggere pensieri e dubbi così frivoli.....!Tutti questi problemi per un bacio in tenera età?Vuoi un consiglio?Leggiti un pò di post su questo sito.....tradimenti...scopate..corna...stage di frenuli con annesse zaganelle....un obrobrio raro..di persone che non fanno altro che incolpare altri dei priopri sfasci morali......un vero schifo.....!


----------



## demo84 (18 Maggio 2011)

non si tratta del bacio in tenera età

si tratta di sapere se c'è stato
lei afferma di no assoloutamente e nn so se hai letto glin altri post
su cosa mi ha detto

giorno dopo giorno mi sto convincendo sempre di piu  a crederla


----------



## Amoremio (18 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sai che alcuni utenti di questo sito stanno augurando alla tua gentil fidanzata di evitare la sciagura del matrimonio??? hai fatto fare giuramenti eccessivi ragazzino!!! hai esagerato, ridimensiona la cosa e smettila di fare il bambino. Cazzo, hai più anni di quanti ne avevo io alla fine del mio primo serio rapporto e non mi facevo queste pippe.


approvo di cuore


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> non si tratta del bacio in tenera età
> 
> si tratta di sapere se c'è stato
> lei afferma di no assoloutamente e nn so se hai letto glin altri post
> ...


E anche se ci fosse stato...saranno ben cazzi suoi no?
Scusa, ma tu chi sei per poter sindacare sul comportamento di una ragazzina di 14 anni allora??? Sai che a 14 anni alcune mie compagne di classe andavano il sabato sera fuori per contare quanti riuscivano a baciare??? Poi se manco lo conosce hai mai pensato che il tizio ha detto questo per quel gioco idiota e soprattutto anche perchè fare del male a terzi ci vuole niente e tanto noi non ci andiamo di mezzo? Rimane il fatto che tu credi più ad un coglione di estraneo che ad una ragazza che ti ha sopportato così tanti anni.
Un bacio non sono corna, punto! Ci ha scopato? Gli ha fatto un pompino? Pensaci bene e dimmi se vale la pena smaronarti così tanto per cotal scemenza.


----------



## demo84 (18 Maggio 2011)

boh dopo tutto 
sto anche io nel torto

vabbe


----------



## demo84 (18 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E anche se ci fosse stato...saranno ben cazzi suoi no?
> Scusa, ma tu chi sei per poter sindacare sul comportamento di una ragazzina di 14 anni allora??? Sai che a 14 anni alcune mie compagne di classe andavano il sabato sera fuori per contare quanti riuscivano a baciare??? Poi se manco lo conosce hai mai pensato che il tizio ha detto questo per quel gioco idiota e soprattutto anche perchè fare del male a terzi ci vuole niente e tanto noi non ci andiamo di mezzo? Rimane il fatto che tu credi più ad un coglione di estraneo che ad una ragazza che ti ha sopportato così tanti anni.
> Un bacio non sono corna, punto! Ci ha scopato? Gli ha fatto un pompino? Pensaci bene e dimmi se vale la pena smaronarti così tanto per cotal scemenza.


cazzi nostro perchè stavamo insieme da come mi è stato detto

dalla sua versione no nn ci conoscevamo nemmeno
ed è successo ad una sua amica

a me quells che mi fa dubitare è proporio la sua persona

ma ti pare che una persona del quartiere a distanza di 3 anni confonde 2 persone?

mi ha detto cmq che nn ha prorpio condifenmza col tipo
ed anche quando lo vedevamo nel quartiere nn ho mai notato qualche saluto o qualche sguardo strano tra i due

forse la peersona ,avrà detto la ca**ata perchè lui ed il mio amico scherzavano
tipo " eeh nel tuo quarteire hanno tutti le corna ,il tuo amico gino ha le corna,antonio ha le corna..."

peròdico se è una stronzata perchè mai ha fatto anche il nome della persona che l'avrebbe baciata?
cioè è una cosa grave
poteva almeno dire
eh la ragazza di ciro ho visto che baciava un tipo


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> non si tratta del bacio in tenera età
> 
> si tratta di sapere se c'è stato
> lei afferma di no assoloutamente e nn so se hai letto glin altri post
> ...



Quello che cerchiamo di dirti, Ciro, è che una questione così *insignificante *non merita giorni di discussione e giuramenti su tumori e morti violente.

Se questa è la tua reazione a un dubbio così *stupido* come le parole di un tizio che magari si è confuso sulla data o sulla tipa o sul tipo, come reagirai quando ci saranno dubbi ben più gravi? E verranno Ciro, non perchè la tua ragazza farà qualcosa di male, ma perchè i dubbi vengono, perchè succede che per esempio uno sbagli numero e mandi un sms romantico a un'altra, tanto per dire.
A quel punto che fai? La torturi direttamente?

O trovi in te i motivi per cui la *sua* parola *vale*, direttamente, senza giuramenti e prove e controprove, o lascia perdere. ma non lei, proprio l'idea di legarti a una persona.
Se non sai coltivare la fiducia, lascia perdere, perchè  prepari una vita di umilianti interrogatori per la tua ragazza, e di dubbi mai risolti per te.


----------



## oscuro (18 Maggio 2011)

*Ciro*

Vabbuò cì.....la situazione è questa....devi decidere a cosa credere punto!!La verità è un'altra cosa....scegli a cosa credere.....!!:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> cazzi nostro perchè stavamo insieme da come mi è stato detto
> 
> dalla sua versione no nn ci conoscevamo nemmeno
> ed è successo ad una sua amica
> ...



Io a distanza di un giorno solo, anche.


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> cazzi nostro perchè stavamo insieme da come mi è stato detto
> 
> dalla sua versione no nn ci conoscevamo nemmeno
> ed è successo ad una sua amica
> ...


Si cazzo, si che è possibile!!! Sai quante persone non conosco nel mio quartiere??? La maggior parte ed esistono anche motivi per cui si può vedere male, tra i quali il sole negli occhi e così via. Conosco una persona che ha capottato con la macchina credendo di vedere sulla strada un uomo accasciato, era una scatola di frutta che era caduta da un camion!!! Dai su Demo, un poco di realismo!

Tu non devi stare con lei, te ne accorgi? Sei vecchio, sei estremamente vecchio, un matusalemme nel pensiero e non pensi alla possibilità che c'è gente che adora fare del male agli altri anche senza motivo. Io ho quasi saltato la mia sessione di laurea per colpa di un professore che fino all'ultimo ha deciso di dimostrarmi quanto lui fosse figo ed io sfigato in quanto studente, dai che ci guadagnava??? Il godere del male altrui carissimo e quindi impara che esiste anche questa opzione.
Con questo ho finito, ho scritto anche troppo e quindi parla con la tua fidanzata e chiedile scusa per queste cose orribili che le hai fatto giurare, non si fa, per un bacio non si fanno queste cose empie ragazzo!!!


----------



## demo84 (18 Maggio 2011)

daniele
dalla sua versione no nn ci conoscevamo nemmeno
ed è successo ad una sua amica

a me quells che mi fa dubitare è proporio la sua persona

ma ti pare che una persona del quartiere a distanza di 3 anni confonde 2 persone?

mi ha detto cmq che nn ha prorpio condifenmza col tipo
ed anche quando lo vedevamo nel quartiere nn ho mai notato qualche saluto o qualche sguardo strano tra i due

forse la peersona ,avrà detto la ca**ata perchè lui ed il mio amico scherzavano
tipo " eeh nel tuo quarteire hanno tutti le corna ,il tuo amico gino ha le corna,antonio ha le corna..."

peròdico se è una stronzata perchè mai ha fatto anche il nome della persona che l'avrebbe baciata?
cioè è una cosa grave
poteva almeno dire
eh la ragazza di ciro ho visto che baciava un tipo


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> peròdico se è una stronzata perchè mai ha fatto anche il nome della persona che l'avrebbe baciata?
> cioè è una cosa grave
> poteva almeno dire
> eh la ragazza di ciro ho visto che baciava un tipo


Per rendere la cosa più realistica e per fare del male alla tua ragazza e lui ci è riuscito benissimo nel suo intento, tu stai facendo del male alla tua ragazza per una cosa detta dal tizio, se la lasciassi avresti fatto vincere un gran pirla, cosindera questa cosa, ma leggi quello che ti dice Nausicaa.
Considera che a me è arrivato 10 giorni fa un messaggio appassionato da una certa Maria Grazia...e chi la conosceva??? aveva sbagliato numero . Niente MMS in lingerie però, peccato


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> daniele
> dalla sua versione no nn ci conoscevamo nemmeno
> ed è successo ad una sua amica
> 
> ...



Sto seriamente pensando di cambiare versione e di convincerti a tutti i costi che la tua ragazza con quel tipo ci ha pomiciato per giorni e se l'è pure fatto a ripetizione andando a trovarlo in carcere fino a ieri.
Così tu la molli e lei è finalmente libera. Problema risolto.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per rendere la cosa più realistica e per fare del male alla tua ragazza e lui ci è riuscito benissimo nel suo intento, tu stai facendo del male alla tua ragazza per una cosa detta dal tizio, se la lasciassi avresti fatto vincere un gran pirla, cosindera questa cosa, ma leggi quello che ti dice Nausicaa.
> Considera che a me è arrivato 10 giorni fa un messaggio appassionato da una certa Maria Grazia...e chi la conosceva??? aveva sbagliato numero . Niente MMS in lingerie però, peccato



A una mia amica arrivano un paio di sms del tipo "ehi Clara allora ci vediamo alle 14 nel tal posto". La mia amica, gentilmente, risponde con un sms facendo notare che lei non è Clara e che ha sbagliato numero.
Risposta sempre via sms: "Allora glielo dici tu a Clara?"

Giuro!!!!

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sto seriamente pensando di cambiare versione e di convincerti a tutti i costi che la tua ragazza con quel tipo ci ha pomiciato per giorni e se l'è pure fatto a ripetizione andando a trovarlo in carcere fino a ieri.
> Così tu la molli e lei è finalmente libera. Problema risolto.


E non solo, la tua fidanzata se la sono fatti tutti compresa Nausicaa che anche se donna non ha resistito a questo


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E non solo, la tua fidanzata se la sono fatti tutti compresa Nausicaa che anche se donna non ha resistito a questo



Volevo aprirmi a nuove esperienze in effetti


----------



## Kid (18 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per rendere la cosa più realistica e per fare del male alla tua ragazza e lui ci è riuscito benissimo nel suo intento, tu stai facendo del male alla tua ragazza per una cosa detta dal tizio, se la lasciassi avresti fatto vincere un gran pirla, cosindera questa cosa, ma leggi quello che ti dice Nausicaa.
> Considera che a me è arrivato 10 giorni fa un messaggio appassionato da una certa Maria Grazia...e chi la conosceva??? aveva sbagliato numero . Niente MMS in lingerie però, peccato



Basta, ma basta zio bonino!

Ma ci rendiamo conto di quanto fiato stiamo sprecando tutti per una cosa del genere?

A me piace fino ad un certo punto sfottere le persone e con lui l'ho fatto, però ora mi girano le palle! Ma ci rendiamo conto che secondo il suo metro di giudizio, la metà degli utenti presenti in questo forum dovrebbe suicidarsi in preda a dubbi atroci?

Mi sento preso per i fondelli, davvero. Dopo quello che ho passato io e la maggior parte di noi, penso che un problema del genere il nostro caro amico potrebbe risolverlo semplicemente leggendo un pò di thread in giro. Si renderebbe conto, perchè credetemi che ancora è convinto di stare in mezzo ad una tragedia, che i suoi dubbi sono ridicoli.


----------



## Amoremio (18 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> non si tratta del bacio in tenera età
> 
> si tratta di sapere se c'è stato
> lei afferma di no assoloutamente e nn so se hai letto glin altri post
> ...


spero di no

se ora le credi la sposerai
e lei, meschina, ne sarà pure felice
poi, come è già successo, tra qualche anno ripenserai a questa vicenda e riprenderai ad aver dubbi
lei capirà che qualcosa non va e ne soffrirà
se poi capisse anche di cosa si tratta sarà molto infelice e si chiederà con che razza di persona s'è sposata
tu, rimuginando sulle "colpe" di lei, ti sentirai giustificato a tradirla
lei ne soffrirà e si incazzerà
e tu le dirai "eh ma tu nel lontano 1720 hai forse baciato un'altro"
lei, spero, ti sbatterà fuori di casa e chiederà separazione e mantenimento
ma sarà molto triste per aver buttato la sua vita con uno come te
anche se i vostri figli, affidati a lei nella casa coniugale le terranno la mente occupata, anche perchè dovrà impegnarsi a rasserenarli dopo che avranno visto le ridicole scenate che tu le avrai fatto
tu avrai parecchie difficoltà economiche conseguenti alla separazione
lei no
e dopo un po' scoprirà che tutti gli uomini hanno il bigolo e moltissimi lo usano meglio di te
ma comunque nulla la ripagherà di tutta la sofferenza che le avrai causato

PS
per contrappasso di tutte le lamentazioni sul bacio inventato, a te verrà un'alitosi da drago


----------



## oscuro (18 Maggio 2011)

*Mamma*

Mamma mio eppure se fosse....un bacetto innocente......!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (18 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sto seriamente pensando di cambiare versione e di convincerti a tutti i costi che la tua ragazza con quel tipo ci ha pomiciato per giorni e se l'è pure fatto a ripetizione andando a trovarlo in carcere fino a ieri.
> Così tu la molli e lei è finalmente libera. Problema risolto.


eh sì
son giorni che combatto contro questa tentazione


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Basta, ma basta zio bonino!
> 
> Ma ci rendiamo conto di quanto fiato stiamo sprecando tutti per una cosa del genere?
> 
> ...



Io mi ci "diverto" proprio perchè il suo "problema" è così stupido.
Una boccata di leggerezza, anche se non voluta. 
Siamo tutti qui increduli e ci chiediamo fino a che punto  si potrà mai spingere su questa strada idiota.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> eh sì
> son giorni che combatto contro questa tentazione


Dal 16 maggio alle 13.30, immagino...


----------



## Amoremio (18 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> cazzi nostro perchè stavamo insieme da come mi è stato detto
> 
> dalla sua versione no nn ci conoscevamo nemmeno
> ed è successo ad una sua amica
> ...


magari perchè sperava che tu gli andassi a spaccare la faccia dato che gli sta sui "bip"?
magari perchè lui lo conosce bene?
magari si sbagliato anche su di lui?
magari perchè gli stai tu sui "bip" e il nominato è un energumeno feroce, così che se tu fossi andato a chiedere spiegazioni, il nominato ti avrebbe accartocciato come una cicca?


----------



## Amoremio (18 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dal 16 maggio alle 13.30, immagino...


 
telepatica


----------



## demo84 (18 Maggio 2011)

si stav facendo confusione qui
io nn passo i miei giorni na dubitare di lei
dubito e ho dubitato solo su questa situazione!


----------



## demo84 (18 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> magari perchè sperava che tu gli andassi a spaccare la faccia dato che gli sta sui "bip"?
> magari perchè lui lo conosce bene?
> magari si sbagliato anche su di lui?
> magari perchè gli stai tu sui "bip" e il nominato è un energumeno feroce, così che se tu fossi andato a chiedere spiegazioni, il nominato ti avrebbe accartocciato come una cicca?


si lo conosc bene
dato che la mia girl ha detto che all epoca dle fatto questa persona stava col tipo che baciato la sua amica
che a detta di questa persona ha baciato la mia ragazza

ti ripeto però questa persona e il mio amico parlavano e si sfottevano su strobzate tipo
i tuoi amici hanno le corne...
e quella persona ha fattomil nome della mia ragaazza vicino a lui


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si cazzo, si che è possibile!!! Sai quante persone non conosco nel mio quartiere??? La maggior parte ed esistono anche motivi per cui si può vedere male, tra i quali il sole negli occhi e così via. Conosco una persona che ha capottato con la macchina credendo di vedere sulla strada un uomo accasciato, era una scatola di frutta che era caduta da un camion!!! Dai su Demo, un poco di realismo!
> 
> Tu non devi stare con lei, te ne accorgi? Sei vecchio, sei estremamente vecchio, un matusalemme nel pensiero e non pensi alla possibilità che c'è gente che adora fare del male agli altri anche senza motivo. Io ho quasi saltato la mia sessione di laurea per colpa di un professore che fino all'ultimo ha deciso di dimostrarmi quanto lui fosse figo ed io sfigato in quanto studente, dai che ci guadagnava??? Il godere del male altrui carissimo e quindi impara che esiste anche questa opzione.
> Con questo ho finito, ho scritto anche troppo e quindi parla con la tua fidanzata e chiedile scusa per queste cose orribili che le hai fatto giurare, non si fa, per un bacio non si fanno queste cose empie ragazzo!!!


Ma che cazzate...
la solita storia dello studente che  è vittima del professore...
Non sono io che non sono preparato...è il professore che ce l'ha su con me...
1) Diventa un docente universitario e poi parli.
NB...ma ti fai tutta la gavetta eh? Ricercatore, assistente, fai tot pubblicazioni ecc..ecc..
2) Scoprirai che proprio i docenti che non vogliono far fatica fanno gli amiconi perchè meno ripetenti hai alle sessioni d'esame meglio stai.
3) Scoprirai quanto è noioso il lavoro del docente...ripetere sempre le stesse cose che sai a menadito a persone sempre nuove.
Casomai la battaglia figo e sfigato è tra colleghi, non tra docente e allievo.
Ma robe da matti.
Tu per il tuo docente, sappilo, sei solo un numero di matricola.

Piuttosto un docente che fa così, cerca solo di ridimensionarti e di farti abbassare le alette da superbetto.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per rendere la cosa più realistica e per fare del male alla tua ragazza e lui ci è riuscito benissimo nel suo intento, tu stai facendo del male alla tua ragazza per una cosa detta dal tizio, se la lasciassi avresti fatto vincere un gran pirla, cosindera questa cosa, ma leggi quello che ti dice Nausicaa.
> Considera che a me è arrivato 10 giorni fa un messaggio appassionato da una certa Maria Grazia...e chi la conosceva??? aveva sbagliato numero . Niente MMS in lingerie però, peccato


Scemo...è una mia amica no?
Lei è la profeta...
L'umo che riceve il sms di Maria Grazia...sta per essere colpito.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Basta, ma basta zio bonino!
> 
> Ma ci rendiamo conto di quanto fiato stiamo sprecando tutti per una cosa del genere?
> 
> ...


Il vero problema Kid...è che ora abbiamo un utente peggio di Daniele


----------



## Kid (18 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il vero problema Kid...è che ora abbiamo un utente peggio di Daniele


Non sono d'accordo. Impossibile fare peggio di lui! :mexican:


----------



## demo84 (18 Maggio 2011)

che ne pensato di questo?

vi prego seri ragazzi
è una risp al post di daniele alcune righe sopra
*si lo conosc bene
dato che la mia girl ha detto che all epoca dle fatto questa persona stava col tipo che baciato la sua amica
che a detta di questa persona ha baciato la mia ragazza

ti ripeto però questa persona e il mio amico parlavano e si sfottevano su strobzate tipo
i tuoi amici hanno le corne...
e quella persona ha fattomil nome della mia ragaazza vicino a lui 		*


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> che ne pensato di questo?
> 
> vi prego seri ragazzi
> è una risp al post di daniele alcune righe sopra
> ...


e allora fottitene, se è rimasta così tanto vicino a te in questi anni che ti perdi in un bicchier d'acqua, vuol dire davvero che ti ama (si sa che l'amore è cieco!!!). Vai fuori, fatti na birrretta e pensa a quanti cornutoni ci sono al mondo e tu no, ok???


----------



## demo84 (18 Maggio 2011)

ma la sua versione secondo te è creibile?


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> ma la sua versione secondo te è creibile?



No non è credibile lei ti sta mentendo lasciala.






Scherzo.


----------



## demo84 (18 Maggio 2011)

no ma figurati puoo scherzare quanto vuoi

volevo solo sapere se la sua versione che mi ha spiegato

secondo voi è credibile


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> no ma figurati puoo scherzare quanto vuoi
> 
> volevo solo sapere se la sua versione che mi ha spiegato
> 
> secondo voi è credibile


Scusa, ma che te ne frega di cosa è successo anni fà se lei adesso è ancora lì con te e ti dimostra di amarti?
Sai che veramente sono incomprensibili questi dubbi?


----------



## lemon (18 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> no ma figurati puoo scherzare quanto vuoi
> 
> volevo solo sapere se la sua versione che mi ha spiegato
> 
> secondo voi è credibile


l'hai fatta giurare su passate e future generazioni di parenti senza crederle, e ora credi che se qualcuno qui, sconosciuto, ti dicesse che sì, è credibile, tu ci crederesti?


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2011)

Carissimo, ma cosa ci guadagna lei a dirti una bugia? Che se scoprissi tutto la lasceresti? Ecco, è la riprova che è onesta, perchè se pigliasse la palla al balzo...ti direbbe che lo ha baciato e via.
Quindi considera, per  me è credibile quello che ha detto lei, mentre i coglioni che ti hanno detto tutto questo sono:
1) Immaturi come non mai
2) Hanno problemi di vista enormi, dovuti probabilmente al fatto che si ammazzavano di seghe.
3) Come testimoni sono poco credibili.


----------



## elena (18 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> l'hai fatta giurare su passate e future generazioni di parenti *senza crederle*, e ora *credi* che se qualcuno qui, sconosciuto, ti dicesse che sì, è *credibile*, tu ci *crederesti*?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




...ehm...hips...:rotfl::sonar:


----------



## demo84 (18 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissimo, ma cosa ci guadagna lei a dirti una bugia? Che se scoprissi tutto la lasceresti? Ecco, è la riprova che è onesta, perchè se pigliasse la palla al balzo...ti direbbe che lo ha baciato e via.
> Quindi considera, per  me è credibile quello che ha detto lei, mentre i coglioni che ti hanno detto tutto questo sono:
> 1) Immaturi come non mai
> 2) Hanno problemi di vista enormi, dovuti probabilmente al fatto che si ammazzavano di seghe.
> 3) Come testimoni sono poco credibili.


dici che pr chiudere la questione direbbe si l'ho baciato a giugno
ma nn ero insieme  a te?


----------



## demo84 (18 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa, ma che te ne frega di cosa è successo anni fà se lei adesso è ancora lì con te e ti dimostra di amarti?
> Sai che veramente sono incomprensibili questi dubbi?


se stavca insieme a me mi interessa eccome
se copme dice lei è suyccesso a giugno ma nn a lei fa niente!
e pure se era successo a lei nn mi interessava vivamente

però voglio saperlo!

e appunto lei mi ha risp
ciro se volevo ingannarti dicevo si è successo a me a giugno
nn stavamo isnieme e di conseguenza puoi stare tranquillo
ma io non l'ho fatto!non avevo proprio confidenza

queste so state le sue parole
per filo e per segno


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Maggio 2011)

ma stai parlando di un bacio!!!!!!!!!!!




Un bacio!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Che cos'è un bacio?????????? (un apostrofo rosa?)



Ma perché non chiedi consiglio al Grande Capo Estiqaatsi?


----------



## demo84 (18 Maggio 2011)

lo so quintina lo so

ma lei nega! dice di non averlo mai mai mai fatto
ed ho scritto 300 volte la sua versione

io voglio solo sapere se si o no
tutto qui

e lei mi ha detto 300 000 volte no ed ha stragiurato su tutto!!

voglio solo sapere realmente come è andata


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> lo so quintina lo so
> 
> ma lei nega! dice di non averlo mai mai mai fatto
> ed ho scritto 300 volte la sua versione
> ...


Hai rotto le palle!!! Non lo saprai mai non potai mai saperlo e l'unico modo è fidarti di lei testa di lisca.
Stai montando un caso su il nulla, anche se fosse che lo ha baciato, cavoli, lo ha baciato a 14 anni, me ti rendi conto??? A 14 anni e magari se ne vergogna anche!!! Ma smettila di smaronarla così, a me hanno ucciso mio padre e non si è mai scoperta la verità, tenta di avere rispetto per persone come me e come altri e smettila con queste bambinate.


----------



## demo84 (18 Maggio 2011)

si ma io prima ti ho fatto una domanda scusami Daniele
e non mi hai risp
per questo ho riscritto il post

avevo scrtito se secondo voi la sua versione è credibile
oppure si capisce che è na cazzata

tutto qui


----------



## Niko74 (18 Maggio 2011)

Si solo che lo hai scritto 3000 volte ormai 
Non lo potrai mai sapere con certezza, può essere credibile come no....sei tu che ci parli con quella povera ragazza.

Ma se anche fosse vero? tu non la sposi perché a 14 anni ha baciato uno? Se si..fai pure a meno di sposarla che è meglio :up:


----------



## Tubarao (18 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> si ma io prima ti ho fatto una domanda scusami Daniele
> e non mi hai risp
> per questo ho riscritto il post
> 
> ...



Demo, dai, raccontala tutta, sotto sotto, in quell'angolino nascosto e perverso della tua mente, quanto ci speri che l'abbia baciato veramente ?


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2011)

La sua storia è verosimile e tu stai dando corda ad uno che quando ti disse queste stronzate era una ragazzino come te!!! Quando uno ti dice "ho visto sicuramente la tua ragazza limonare con un altro e ne sono certo perchè ero io! allora stai sicuro, del resto è improbabile e stupido. Se poi un amico ti riporta le parole di un altro che ha visto bla bla bla...siamo messi alla frutta. Da piccino hai mai giocato al telefono senza fili??? Ecco se ci provassi adesso al secondo turno scopriresti che "Giovanni ha una casa grande!" può diventare che "Giovannina fa pompini a tutto spiano!", mi hai capito adesso???


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Hai rotto le palle!!! Non lo saprai mai non potai mai saperlo e l'unico modo è fidarti di lei testa di lisca.
> Stai montando un caso su il nulla, anche se fosse che lo ha baciato, cavoli, lo ha baciato a 14 anni, me ti rendi conto??? A 14 anni e magari se ne vergogna anche!!! Ma smettila di smaronarla così, a me hanno ucciso mio padre e non si è mai scoperta la verità, tenta di avere rispetto per persone come me e come altri e smettila con queste bambinate.


AAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAH....
Daniele...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....come si sta dall'altra parte della barricata?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....
Conosci te stesso XD...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Demo, dai, raccontala tutta, sotto sotto, in quell'angolino nascosto e perverso della tua mente, quanto ci speri che l'abbia baciato veramente ?


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si solo che lo hai scritto 3000 volte ormai
> Non lo potrai mai sapere con certezza, può essere credibile come no....sei tu che ci parli con quella povera ragazza.
> 
> Ma se anche fosse vero? tu non la sposi perché a 14 anni ha baciato uno? Se si..fai pure a meno di sposarla che è meglio :up:


 :up::up::up:


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Hai rotto le palle*!!! Non lo saprai mai non potai mai saperlo e l'unico modo è fidarti di lei testa di lisca.
> Stai montando un caso su il nulla, anche se fosse che lo ha baciato, cavoli, lo ha baciato a 14 anni, me ti rendi conto??? A 14 anni e magari se ne vergogna anche!!! Ma smettila di smaronarla così, a me hanno ucciso mio padre e non si è mai scoperta la verità, tenta di avere rispetto per persone come me e come altri e smettila con queste bambinate.


 :risata::risata:


:dance::dance:​


----------



## demo84 (19 Maggio 2011)

forse è anche il pensiero di sapere che quell amico lo pensa veramente...

poi a volte mi faccio in testa delle cose tipo
chissà se quello quando mi ha chaimato cornuto

poi un altra cosa
se rifletto poi molto e penso a quando quest amico me lo disse
inzioo a dirmi da solo,ma sicuro che ha detto che è successo all inizio della storia?
non è che mi disse che si so baciato nel periodo che ho saputo sta cosaa?(cioe 2004)


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> forse è anche il pensiero di sapere che quell amico lo pensa veramente...
> 
> poi a volte mi faccio in testa delle cose tipo
> chissà se quello quando mi ha chaimato cornuto
> ...


 ma cornuto de chè???????????? ma lo sai che vuol dire esser cornuti????????
e dai stai parlando di un bacio che forse manco c'è stato! mica vorrai sposare sta povera martire e continuare cosi per il restro dei vostri giorni!
guarda è meglio che lasci perdere! non è il caso che ti sposi


----------



## demo84 (19 Maggio 2011)

mi vergogno di me stesso

mezz ora fa ho riparlato con lei,a furia di domande e giuramenti
ha ripianto e si è data degli schiaffi in testa da sola

non sono cattolico ma vorrei pulirmi,uscire pulito da wusat situazione
quasi rigenerato

come devo fare....
capitemi per favore

ho riparlato e sempre la stessa storia
stessa versione sua,sempre uguale
a furia di pensare stavo epr cadere in un altro tunnel
che se il mio amico disse realmente che successe all inzio o disse che successe nel epriodo che me ne parlò(2004)

lei mi assicurato stasera davvero mi ha assicurato con tutto il cuore che me l'avrebbe detto per  salvare questo scatafaglio e perchè è stanca di soiffrire
ma sempre uguale un secco NO NON HO FATTO NULLA
SUCCESSE A GIUGNO E NON A ME,IO NON SONO NELLA TESTA DI QUELLA PERSONA
NON SO PERCHE' L'HA DETTO FORSE AVRA' CONFUSO


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> mi vergogno di me stesso
> 
> mezz ora fa ho riparlato con lei,a furia di domande e giuramenti
> ha ripianto e si è data degli schiaffi in testa da sola
> ...



Cazzo, la tua ragazza è una martire.

E allora Ciro, che farai per ripagarla di tutta questa *sofferenza inutile* che le stai dando?
Io credo a lei, la sua versione è credibilissima e stare ad ascoltare le parole riportate da un amico etc etc è da *imbecilli*. Sì da imbecilli.
Tu stai crocifiggendo la tua ragazza per una cosa imbecille.

Allora, che farai per ripagarla?

E che farai se ti verrà un altro dubbio? La chiudi in casa a pane e acqua fino a che non ti dice che sì ti ha tradito pur di vedere finire le torture?
Ciro sei un bambino, ti stai dimostrando tale, non vedi che *tutti* qui ti dicono la stessa storia e che sperano che la tua ragazza non abbia in sorte di sposarti? Questo non ti dice proprio nulla? Dai Ciro, rispondi a questo!


----------



## Tubarao (19 Maggio 2011)

Nau, Ciro non accetterà mai la versione della ragazza....come farebbe a vivere senza la sua gelosia poi ?


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nau, Ciro non accetterà mai la versione della ragazza....come farebbe a vivere senza la sua gelosia poi ?



Mi fa sentire triste questa cosa.... 
Che cazzate micidiali, rispetto a tante altre cose. Mi fa imbestialire che ci si possa fare del male da soli così... 
A 'sto punto lo convinco davvero che la sua ragazza l'ha tradito, così la finisce...


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2011)

Ciro, dammi mo l'indirizzo della tua ragazza che ti do motivo di sentirti cornuto per davvero, va!!! Posso dirti che in 5 minuti la conquisto e dopo potrai entrare anche tu nel club esclusivo dei veri cornuti, c'è anche un andesivo da mettere sulla macchina, quello che ha il "papero" come avatar!!! Dai è una figata ed io mi immolo per darti questa bellissima opportunità di dolore ed autofustigazione, ma almeno liberiamo la tua ragazza da questa tua ossessione maniacale di un bacio a 14 anni. 
Ciro, se lei ripete la stessa identica cosa e non sbaglia mai vuol dire che è vera, è difficile ricordarsi una cosa falsa per anni, sai???
Vai con Dio e spera di diventare una persona migliore di adesso, perchè onestamente mi chiedo lei cosa ci stia a fare con te, in poco tempo mi hai sfagiolato le palle, non voglio sapere lei come è messa!!!


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi fa sentire triste questa cosa....
> Che cazzate micidiali, rispetto a tante altre cose. Mi fa imbestialire che ci si possa fare del male da soli così...
> A 'sto punto lo convinco davvero che la sua ragazza l'ha tradito, così la finisce...


Leggi il mio intervento dopo il tuo, mi rendo disponibile per farlo entrare nel club dei cornuti!!! :mexican:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Leggi il mio intervento dopo il tuo, mi rendo disponibile per farlo entrare nel club dei cornuti!!! :mexican:



Ma non ci avevo già avuto io una storia con la sua ragazza? :rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma non ci avevo già avuto io una storia con la sua ragazza? :rotfl:


Sei donna, non lo convinci molto, viste le sue idee alla matusalemme!! Oh, al massimo facciamo a turno per renderlo presidente del club!!!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ciro, dammi mo l'indirizzo della tua ragazza che ti do motivo di sentirti cornuto per davvero, va!!! Posso dirti che in 5 minuti la conquisto e dopo potrai entrare anche tu nel club esclusivo dei veri cornuti, c'è anche un andesivo da mettere sulla macchina, quello che ha il "papero" come avatar!!! Dai è una figata ed io mi immolo per darti questa bellissima opportunità di dolore ed autofustigazione, ma almeno liberiamo la tua ragazza da questa tua ossessione maniacale di un bacio a 14 anni.
> Ciro, se lei ripete la stessa identica cosa e non sbaglia mai vuol dire che è vera, è difficile ricordarsi una cosa falsa per anni, sai???
> Vai con Dio e spera di diventare una persona migliore di adesso, perchè onestamente mi chiedo lei cosa ci stia a fare con te, in poco tempo mi hai sfagiolato le palle, non voglio sapere lei come è messa!!!


Nononononononononononon!
Bambin fermo lì...NON PUOI.
Diverresti un traditore....NON PUOI.
Queste sono cose per uomini come me o Lothar...:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Vergognati!
Hai una ragazza.
Ti ama 
Si fida di te
E tu vuoi farti la ciuladina extra...facendola passare per opera buona...
TUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU???:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata::risata:
> 
> 
> :dance::dance:​


In effetti....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nononononononononononon!
> Bambin fermo lì...NON PUOI.
> Diverresti un traditore....NON PUOI.
> Queste sono cose per uomini come me o Lothar...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> ...



Va là Conte tutta 'sta sbrodolata solo per offrirti volontario tu stesso 
Ma insomma, un pò per uno, no?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Va là Conte tutta 'sta sbrodolata solo per offrirti volontario tu stesso
> Ma insomma, un pò per uno, no?


Donna.
Coerenza.
Certe cose bisogna "guadagnarsele".
Cioè anche noi libertini abbiamo un codice deontologico.
Non posso fare tutto io, ma capisci bene che per certe operazioni meglio mandare Lothar o Hirohito...o al massimo Kid...che ha tanto bisogno no?
Daniele deve prima pagare tutti gli insulti.:mexican:
E poi deluderebbe le maestre piangenti no?


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> l'hai fatta giurare su passate e future generazioni di parenti senza crederle, e ora credi che se qualcuno qui, sconosciuto, ti dicesse che sì, è credibile, tu ci crederesti?


ma veramente! mi scatena la viuuuulenza


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> lo so quintina lo so
> 
> ma lei nega! dice di non averlo mai mai mai fatto
> ed ho scritto 300 volte la sua versione
> ...


 
lo sai, cazzo 
te l'ha detto 
tu non le credi
ma non l'hai lasciata perchè comunque ti garantiva sesso sicuro 
ora ci rimugini perchè siete arrivati al punto che ci si aspetta che vi sposiate
e tu non hai le palle per sposarti ma neanche per lasciarla
e nemmeno per difenderla dal pettegolezzo
anzi
ti caghi sotto che se ti sposi il tuo "amico" penserà che ti sposi una che t'ha fatto fesso
e questo secondo me ha molto peso in quel neurone giurassico che ti ritrovi al posto del cervello


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti caghi sotto che se ti sposi il tuo "amico" penserà che ti sposi una che t'ha fatto fesso
> e questo secondo me ha molto peso in quel neurone giurassico che ti ritrovi al posto del cervello


Cazzo Amoremio, ma non sai che l'ammirazione dell'amico coglione è un grande must???


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lo sai, cazzo
> te l'ha detto
> tu non le credi
> ma non l'hai lasciata perchè comunque ti garantiva sesso sicuro
> ...



Grandiosa.


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> *forse è anche il pensiero di sapere che quell amico lo pensa veramente...*
> 
> poi a volte mi faccio in testa delle cose tipo
> chissà se quello quando mi ha chaimato cornuto
> ...


ecco 
togli il forse

e se per strada qualche automobilista ti fa le corna che fai?
torni a casa e la bastoni?

perchè non la lasci libera che le faresti un favore?
magari all'inizio no ma poi lo capirebbe


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> mi vergogno di me stesso
> 
> mezz ora fa ho riparlato con lei,a furia di domande e giuramenti
> ha ripianto e si è data degli schiaffi in testa da sola
> ...


e non t'ha mandato in culo?


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ciro, dammi mo l'indirizzo della tua ragazza che ti do motivo di sentirti cornuto per davvero, va!!! Posso dirti che in 5 minuti la conquisto e dopo potrai entrare anche tu nel club esclusivo dei veri cornuti, c'è anche un andesivo da mettere sulla macchina, quello che ha il "papero" come avatar!!! Dai è una figata ed io mi immolo per darti questa bellissima opportunità di dolore ed autofustigazione, ma almeno liberiamo la tua ragazza da questa tua ossessione maniacale di un bacio a 14 anni.
> Ciro, se lei ripete la stessa identica cosa e non sbaglia mai vuol dire che è vera, è difficile ricordarsi una cosa falsa per anni, sai???
> Vai con Dio e spera di diventare una persona migliore di adesso, perchè onestamente mi chiedo lei cosa ci stia a fare con te, in poco tempo mi hai sfagiolato le palle, non voglio sapere lei come è messa!!!


poi passalo a me il numero

divento bisex per lei

così lui la lascia perchè è davvero 'na maiala


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma non ci avevo già avuto io una storia con la sua ragazza? :rotfl:


facciamo una cosa a 3?


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e non t'ha mandato in culo?



Dalle tempo....
Manca poco dai...


----------



## demo84 (19 Maggio 2011)

sapte cosa mi ha fatto anche dubitare?

che al tempo quando mi dissero la questione
io dicevos empre alla mia ragazza
vai da questa persona che l'ha riferito al mio amico e digli perchè mai ha potuto dire una cosa simile
le diceva ok,ma non l'ha mai fatto
per questo,ed ho smepre pensato come se volesse dribblare la situazione

gliel ho detto ora e mi ha detto non so perchè non l'hp fermato
ma stai sicuro che se fosse successo oggi l'avrei gia fermato


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> sapte cosa mi ha fatto anche dubitare?
> 
> che al tempo quando mi dissero la questione
> io dicevos empre alla mia ragazza
> ...


Solo una domanda: ma tu le leggi le cose che ti abbiamo scritto?
La sensazione è che stai facendo un monologo senza leggere perchè altrimenti avresti già capito che ti stai arrovvellando su una CAZZATA.....


----------



## demo84 (19 Maggio 2011)

si ho letto proiprio tutto
però l'ultima domanda l'ho fatta solo ora

è proprio grazie voi che sto capendo tante cose


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> sapte cosa mi ha fatto anche dubitare?
> 
> che al tempo quando mi dissero la questione
> io dicevos empre alla mia ragazza
> ...


dillo che sei un fake entrato qui dentro per farmi bannare per turpiloquio e offese a un nuovo utente

ammetti che ti sto sulle bip, è legittimo

confessa che non è vero che sei stato talmente pezzo di bip e senza bip da fare una cosa del genere
non può esistere davvero uno che sia così bip da credere a una cosa perchè l'ha riferita un'altro bip che ritiene amico
e che non solo non difenda la sua ragazza dal pettegolezzo
e non vada semmai di persona a chiederne conto e ragione
ma che chieda alla ragazza di farlo lei

ma ringrazia iddio che la tua ragazza non l'abbia fatto
se l'avesse fatto tutti avrebbero capito che bip senza bip, che schibip banderuola, che quaqquaraqqua di bip è il fidanzato della tua ragazza

e passi che all'epoca eri giovane
ma ora hai 27 anni dovresti essere un uomo invece sei solo un patetico bip

non è così insolito che esseri di genere maschili (uomo non è definizione per te) cerchino la verginità 
le donne però dovrebbero pretendere le palle
e questo ti condannerebbe alla solitudine


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> si ho letto proiprio tutto
> però l'ultima domanda l'ho fatta solo ora
> 
> è proprio grazie *voi che sto capendo tante cose*


Non si direbbe


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> si ho letto proiprio tutto
> però l'ultima domanda l'ho fatta solo ora
> 
> *è proprio grazie voi che sto capendo tante cose*


cerca di non capire troppo o finisci suicida


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dillo che sei un fake entrato qui dentro per farmi bannare per turpiloquio e offese a un nuovo utente
> 
> ammetti che ti sto sulle bip, è legittimo
> 
> ...


Ok adesso fai un bel respiro profondo, mi sa che sei in apnea
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> sapte cosa mi ha fatto anche dubitare?
> 
> che al tempo quando mi dissero la questione
> io dicevos empre alla mia ragazza
> ...



lo so io perchè non l'ha fatto.

Perchè era una cazzata che non meritava neppure 5 minuti di tempo. Perchè evidentemente lei è più sveglia e sensata di te (a parte il fatto che ancora ti sopporta, ma lasciamo perdere, dalle ancora tempo e vedrai che ci ripensa...)
Perchè andare a chiedere al tipo che ha detto al tipo etc etc è una cosa da bambini. Perchè lei sapeva benissimo che non aveva fatto nulla e quindi non aveva bisogno di prove di non averlo fatto. Perchè sa benissimo che ci sono miliardi di motivi per cui una persona può sbagliare a dire di avere visto una cosa.
per proteggerti e non farti fare una figura di merda e farti ridere dietro da tutto il quartiere cui tu tieni tanto.

Continuo?


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok adesso fai un bel respiro profondo, mi sa che sei in apnea
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


hai ragione

ma lo metto in ignore
almeno per un po'
è solo il secondo utente per cui uso l'ignore
ma quando ce vò ce vò


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non si direbbe





Amoremio ha detto:


> cerca di non capire troppo o finisci suicida



Prima risata che mi faccio oggi grazie!!!

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (19 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dillo che sei un fake entrato qui dentro per farmi bannare per turpiloquio e offese a un nuovo utente
> 
> ammetti che ti sto sulle bip, è legittimo
> 
> ...


Daniele, esci da questo Nick.....io te lo ordino.....
Daniele, esci da questo Nick.....io te lo ordino....
Daniele, esci da questo Nick....io te lo ordino......

Oddio, stà cominciando a girare la testa a 360.....

:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Prima risata che mi faccio oggi grazie!!!
> 
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


per te qualunque cosa


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> per te qualunque cosa



tesoro grazie


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Prima risata che mi faccio oggi grazie!!!
> 
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Bastava chiedere........


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Daniele, esci da questo Nick.....io te lo ordino.....
> Daniele, esci da questo Nick.....io te lo ordino....
> Daniele, esci da questo Nick....io te lo ordino......
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> lo so io perchè non l'ha fatto.
> 
> Perchè era una cazzata che non meritava neppure 5 minuti di tempo. Perchè evidentemente lei è più sveglia e sensata di te (a parte il fatto che ancora ti sopporta, ma lasciamo perdere, dalle ancora tempo e vedrai che ci ripensa...)
> Perchè andare a chiedere al tipo che ha detto al tipo etc etc è una cosa da bambini. Perchè lei sapeva benissimo che non aveva fatto nulla e quindi non aveva bisogno di prove di non averlo fatto. Perchè sa benissimo che ci sono miliardi di motivi per cui una persona può sbagliare a dire di avere visto una cosa.
> ...


Si per favore, almeno mi tiro su il morale, oggi ne ho bisogno


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si per favore, almeno mi tiro su il morale, oggi ne ho bisogno



Perchè pensava "vediamo se lasciandogli un pò di tempo mi dimostra di essere un uomo e non un essere senza cervello e palle che non mi va di stare assieme a un demente"
Perchè è assurdo mandare avanti la ragazza e non andarci di persona.
Perchè è proprio così che si dice ai bambini "sì sì ora vado a comprarti la luna, certo aspetta qui, sì, sì...
Perchè voleva conservare un minimo di rispetto per te
Perchè voleva conservare un minimo di rispetto per se stessa.
Perchè si sarebbe sentita una deficiente ad andare da un tipo sconosciuto e dirgli "scusa, tu hai detto a un tipo, che poi l'ha riferito al mio boy, che io e un altro ci siamo baciati nel 2000 a maggio. E il mio boy crede a te e non a me"


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> lo so io perchè non l'ha fatto.
> 
> Perchè era una cazzata che non meritava neppure 5 minuti di tempo. Perchè evidentemente lei è più sveglia e sensata di te (a parte il fatto che ancora ti sopporta, ma lasciamo perdere, dalle ancora tempo e vedrai che ci ripensa...)
> Perchè andare a chiedere al tipo che ha detto al tipo etc etc è una cosa da bambini. Perchè lei sapeva benissimo che non aveva fatto nulla e quindi non aveva bisogno di prove di non averlo fatto. Perchè sa benissimo che ci sono miliardi di motivi per cui una persona può sbagliare a dire di avere visto una cosa.
> ...


 
era quel che dicevo anch'io

:dance::dance:


e ho trovato questa faccina che mi pare molto IT


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio, sei diventata Daniele ad honorem!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amoremio, sei diventata Daniele ad honorem!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


>


Adesso sarai "utente cattivissima me" per un giorno, contenta??
Ovviamente dovrai mantenere il tono


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> era quel che dicevo anch'io
> 
> :dance::dance:
> 
> ...


 sei un genio! :up:


----------



## demo84 (19 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perchè pensava "vediamo se lasciandogli un pò di tempo mi dimostra di essere un uomo e non un essere senza cervello e palle che non mi va di stare assieme a un demente"
> Perchè è assurdo mandare avanti la ragazza e non andarci di persona.
> Perchè è proprio così che si dice ai bambini "sì sì ora vado a comprarti la luna, certo aspetta qui, sì, sì...
> Perchè voleva conservare un minimo di rispetto per te
> ...


sconosciuto no
lo conosce di vista perchè abita nel nostro quartiere
io poi non l'ho fermato ,ma ho parlato per tanto col mio amico
e lui non mi ha mai detto SCUSA MA PARLA CON CHI ME L'HA DETTO,COSIO RISOLVI
anzi quando il mio amico disse a questa perosna
lo sai l'ho detto a Ciro,il tipo disse e perchè? ora mi fai litigare con lui !
ANCHE quando chiesi alla mia ragazza il mio amico che è anche amico alla mia r5agazza(ma è perchè è un amico di famiglia) disse
diglielo però non dire che te l'ho detto io sennò mi fai litigare con lei


se non sono stato chiaro riscrivo meglio
scusate


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> sconosciuto no
> lo conosce di vista perchè abita nel nostro quartiere
> io poi non l'ho fermato ,ma ho parlato per tanto col mio amico
> e lui non mi ha mai detto SCUSA MA PARLA CON CHI ME L'HA DETTO,COSIO RISOLVI
> ...


no no... chiarissimo! dopo 25 riletture si capisce bene!


----------



## Kid (19 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> sconosciuto no
> lo conosce di vista perchè abita nel nostro quartiere
> io poi non l'ho fermato ,ma ho parlato per tanto col mio amico
> e lui non mi ha mai detto SCUSA MA PARLA CON CHI ME L'HA DETTO,COSIO RISOLVI
> ...



Che due palle....


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> sconosciuto no
> lo conosce di vista perchè abita nel nostro quartiere
> io poi non l'ho fermato ,ma ho parlato per tanto col mio amico
> e lui non mi ha mai detto SCUSA MA PARLA CON CHI ME L'HA DETTO,COSIO RISOLVI
> ...



Sei chiarissimo.

Forse non lo sono abbastanza io.

Non ce ne frega niente di queste sottigliezze da fotoromanzo di Cioè.
*E' una questione risibile, stupida, senza importanza*, e dandole invece tutto questo rilievo ti mostri tu altrettanto risibile eccetera eccetera.


----------



## feeling (19 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Che due palle....



....due?


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> sconosciuto no
> lo conosce di vista perchè abita nel nostro quartiere
> io poi non l'ho fermato ,ma ho parlato per tanto col mio amico
> e lui non mi ha mai detto SCUSA MA PARLA CON CHI ME L'HA DETTO,COSIO RISOLVI
> ...


 bell'amico! senti uno che dice la verità e ha la coscienza pulita non ti dice "non dire che te l'ho detto io" ma ha le palle per confermare quello che dice.
quindi la cazzata la sta dicendo il tuo amico! 
e lascia in pace quella povera martire! 


ps. io comunque uno come te l'avrei mandato a cagare già da un pezzo


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> sconosciuto no
> lo conosce di vista perchè abita nel nostro quartiere
> io poi non l'ho fermato ,ma ho parlato per tanto col mio amico
> e lui non mi ha mai detto SCUSA MA PARLA CON CHI ME L'HA DETTO,COSIO RISOLVI
> ...



Ma cazzo, di tutto il mio post solo la parola "sconosciuto" ti colpisce e ti spinge a tediarci con altri tortuose pippe da adolescente?

Hai vagamente notato il succo del mio discorso?
*Per favore, rispondi! Non ti dice nulla che tutti qui ti dicano che ti stai perdendo in un bicchiere d'acqua, che ti stai rendendo ridicolo, e che augurano alla tua ragazza di non sposarti?!?!?!?*


----------



## Kid (19 Maggio 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> ....due?


Si ma grandi come 'na mongolfiera.


----------



## Kid (19 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma cazzo, di tutto il mio post solo la parola "sconosciuto" ti colpisce e ti spinge a tediarci con altri tortuose pippe da adolescente?
> 
> Hai vagamente notato il succo del mio discorso?
> *Per favore, rispondi! Non ti dice nulla che tutti qui ti dicano che ti stai perdendo in un bicchiere d'acqua, che ti stai rendendo ridicolo, e che augurano alla tua ragazza di non sposarti?!?!?!?*


Non hai capito Nau.

Tutti post che non dicono quello che lui si aspetta, gli scivolano via come una goccia di sperma sul latex. Lui sta aspettando che qualcuno gli dica seriamente che la sua donna lo ha tradito.

Te lo dico io amico: come minimo la lingua in bocca glie l'ha messa. Come minimo. Mi dispiace.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non hai capito Nau.
> 
> Tutti post che non dicono quello che lui si aspetta, gli scivolano via come una goccia di sperma sul latex. Lui sta aspettando che qualcuno gli dica seriamente che la sua donna lo ha tradito.
> 
> Te lo dico io amico: come minimo la lingua in bocca glie l'ha messa. Come minimo. Mi dispiace.



Gli abbiamo anche detto che ce la siamo fatta io, Daniele, e Amoremio. Ti unisci a noi?  (tre donne e due uomini... mica male...)


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Che due palle....


Tempo fa eri più comprensivo con i nuovi arrivati


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Gli abbiamo anche detto che ce la siamo fatta io, Daniele, e Amoremio. Ti unisci a noi? (tre donne e due uomini... mica male...)


Posso?


----------



## Tubarao (19 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Te lo dico io amico: come minimo la lingua in bocca glie l'ha messa. Come minimo. Mi dispiace.


Vuoi mettere il fascino perverso del bello e bastardo su una ragazzina quattordicenne ?

_I stong carcerato e mamma moreeeeeeeeeeeee_


Altro che lingua in bocca.......


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non hai capito Nau.
> 
> Tutti post che non dicono quello che lui si aspetta, gli scivolano via come una goccia di sperma sul latex. Lui sta aspettando che qualcuno gli dica seriamente che la sua donna lo ha tradito.
> 
> *Te lo dico io amico: come minimo la lingua in bocca glie l'ha messa. Come minimo. Mi dispiace*.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (19 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Gli abbiamo anche detto che ce la siamo fatta io, Daniele, e Amoremio. Ti unisci a noi?  (tre donne e due uomini... mica male...)


No guarda, io non voglio altri uomini di mezzo.


----------



## Kid (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tempo fa eri più comprensivo con i nuovi arrivati


L'esperienza mi ha reso più cinico cara.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso?



Perchè c'è Kid, eh?
Mannaggia, speravo che pur scrivendolo in un forum non si notasse che stavo cercando di attirarlo.... :rotfl:


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non hai capito Nau.
> 
> Tutti post che non dicono quello che lui si aspetta, gli scivolano via come una goccia di sperma sul latex. Lui sta aspettando che qualcuno gli dica seriamente che la sua donna lo ha tradito.
> 
> Te lo dico io amico: come minimo la lingua in bocca glie l'ha messa. Come minimo. Mi dispiace.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> sconosciuto no
> lo conosce di vista perchè abita nel nostro quartiere
> io poi non l'ho fermato ,ma ho parlato per tanto col mio amico
> e lui non mi ha mai detto SCUSA MA PARLA CON CHI ME L'HA DETTO,COSIO RISOLVI
> ...


Sei stato chiaro dall'inizio e dall'inzio ti diciamo che ti stai arrovvellando sul niente, su una stronzata, una cazzata, niente niente di niente......
chi se ne frega se a 14 anni l'ha baciato anche se stava con te. CHI SE NE FREGA!!!!


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso?


 pure io!!!!!!!! 

bellissimo il nuovo avatar Farfy! questo ti si addice proprio! :up:


----------



## Kid (19 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perchè c'è Kid, eh?
> Mannaggia, speravo che pur scrivendolo in un forum non si notasse che stavo cercando di attirarlo.... :rotfl:


Ragazze, una alla volta va benissimo. Non amo le ammucchiate. Due donne al massimo, potrei chiudere un occhio.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> pure io!!!!!!!!
> 
> bellissimo il nuovo avatar Farfy! questo ti si addice proprio! :up:



Sì l'avatar è bellissimo...

Guarda che qua non si tratta di iscriversi alla lista "chi si fa Kid" ma a quella "chi si è fatto la ragazza di Ciro" o al massimo... "chi si fa il Kid ma assieme alla ragazza di Ciro", altrimenti non vale.
Ma adesso la ragazza di Ciro deve farsi... uhm... 5 donne e 2 uomini... facciamo i turni?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Perchè c'è Kid, eh*?
> Mannaggia, speravo che pur scrivendolo in un forum non si notasse che stavo cercando di attirarlo.... :rotfl:


Beccata


----------



## Kid (19 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì l'avatar è bellissimo...
> 
> Guarda che qua non si tratta di iscriversi alla lista "chi si fa Kid" ma a quella "chi si è fatto la ragazza di Ciro" o al massimo... "chi si fa il Kid ma assieme alla ragazza di Ciro", altrimenti non vale.
> Ma adesso la ragazza di Ciro deve farsi... uhm... 5 donne e 2 uomini... facciamo i turni?


Ragazze, facciamo un raduno solo tra noi la prossima votla? Offro tutto io! :mexican:


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì l'avatar è bellissimo...
> 
> *Guarda che qua non si tratta di iscriversi alla lista "chi si fa Kid" ma a quella "chi si è fatto la ragazza di Ciro" *o al massimo... "chi si fa il Kid ma assieme alla ragazza di Ciro", altrimenti non vale.
> Ma adesso la ragazza di Ciro deve farsi... uhm... 5 donne e 2 uomini... facciamo i turni?


 si si lo avevo capito tesoro! ma era per far cornuto Ciro! almeno la pianta una volta per tutte!


----------



## Kid (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Beccata


Alla prossima Farfy!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì l'avatar è bellissimo...
> 
> Guarda che qua non si tratta di iscriversi alla lista "chi si fa Kid" ma a quella "chi si è fatto la ragazza di Ciro" o al massimo... "chi si fa il Kid ma assieme alla ragazza di Ciro", altrimenti non vale.
> Ma adesso la ragazza di Ciro deve farsi... uhm... 5 donne e 2 uomini... facciamo i turni?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> pure io!!!!!!!!
> 
> bellissimo il nuovo avatar Farfy! questo ti si addice proprio! :up:


Grazie......Sul fatto che mi si addice...bè mi piacerebbe anche solo avvicinarmi all'essere così...ma va bene ugualmente


----------



## Kid (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie......Sul fatto che mi si addice...bè mi piacerebbe anche solo avvicinarmi all'essere così...ma va bene ugualmente



Ma quei guanti neri li avevi al raduno mi pare...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Alla prossima Farfy!


Uffa è andata male anche stavolta:infelice::blu::blu::blu::triste::triste:


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie......Sul fatto che mi si addice...*bè mi piacerebbe anche solo avvicinarmi all'essere così...ma va bene ugualmente*


 ma piantala!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :incazzato:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Maggio 2011)

*eleggiamo l'utente più irritante? *

Insomma, Ciro sta facendo sbarellare persino Amoremio.
Senza contare Farfalla.
E me.
E Kid.

Lothar, mi spiace, ma non ha mai raggiunto questi livelli! :mrgreen:

Che ne dite? Va a lui la nomination per l'utente che più di ogni altro è in grado di far venire un prurito irrefrenabile alle dita e conati inarrestabili di incredulità?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma quei guanti neri li avevi al raduno mi pare...


Nel senso che al massimo di quella lì posso avere solo i guanti?!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Insomma, Ciro sta facendo sbarellare persino Amoremio.
> Senza contare Farfalla.
> E me.
> E Kid.
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Kid (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel senso che al massimo di quella lì posso avere solo i guanti?!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



Vabbè scusa cara, ma tu non hai i capelli così lunghi!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè scusa cara, ma tu non hai i capelli così lunghi!


:lipstick::bacio:

Salvato in corner....:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Kid (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> :lipstick::bacio:
> 
> Salvato in corner....:carneval::carneval:


Cara, non ho da salvarmi in corner, sai che sei una delle mie top 3 no?


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Insomma, Ciro sta facendo sbarellare persino Amoremio.
> Senza contare Farfalla.
> E me.
> E Kid.
> ...


:good::good:

:strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso:

:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:​


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Cara, non ho da salvarmi in corner, sai che sei una delle mie top 3 no?


Chi sono le altre 2?
 :kick::calcio::voodoo::diavoletto::serpe:


Ok abbiamo sputtanato anche questo tread....avanti il prossimo


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Chi sono le altre 2?
> :kick::calcio::voodoo::diavoletto::serpe:
> 
> 
> *Ok abbiamo sputtanato anche questo tread*....avanti il prossimo



Non aveva bisogno di molto aiuto per farlo....


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Chi sono le altre 2?
> :kick::calcio::voodoo::diavoletto::serpe:
> 
> 
> *Ok abbiamo sputtanato anche questo tread....*avanti il prossimo


 e vabbè non se ne poteva più!


----------



## Kid (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Chi sono le altre 2?
> :kick::calcio::voodoo::diavoletto::serpe:
> 
> 
> Ok abbiamo sputtanato anche questo tread....avanti il prossimo



Cara... tu, Nausica (che ripeto, è la sosia della mia ex) e la prorompente Simy naturalmente.


----------



## Kid (19 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e vabbè non se ne poteva più!


Era quello lo scopo infatti!


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Cara... tu, Nausica (c*he ripeto, è la sosia della mia ex*) e la prorompente Simy naturalmente.



E quando l'hai detto?!?!? Io mica lo sapevo!!!!

Meno male che ne hai parlato bene!


----------



## Kid (19 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E quando l'hai detto?!?!? Io mica lo sapevo!!!!
> 
> Meno male che ne hai parlato bene!


Ma come non ti ricordi al raduno? Sono profondamente offeso!


----------



## elena (19 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si si lo avevo capito tesoro! ma era per far cornuto Ciro! almeno la pianta una volta per tutte!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 e quanno ce vò ce vò! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Cara... tu, Nausica (che ripeto, è la sosia della mia ex) e* la prorompente Simy naturalmente*.


 :forza:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stiggHnEAvw


----------



## Kid (19 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stiggHnEAvw


:rotfl:  :unhappy:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma come non ti ricordi al raduno? Sono profondamente offeso!



Bacio per farmi perdonare


----------



## Kid (19 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bacio per farmi perdonare


Ruffiana!


----------



## demo84 (19 Maggio 2011)

il discorso è che mi son anche risoffermato su questo fatto perchè
all epoca ne abbiamo parlato nn poco,ma nn moltissimom come in questi mesi

e ricordo che la versione nn era questa
cioe all epoca diceva solo ma quando mai!! io non ho fatto niente
e vabbe stragiurava,anche sul nostro amore

invece oggi mi ha raccontyato sta cosa


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> il discorso è che mi son anche risoffermato su questo fatto perchè
> all epoca ne abbiamo parlato nn poco,ma nn moltissimom come in questi mesi
> 
> e ricordo che la versione nn era questa
> ...


dai demo, o sei un troll o comunque non esisti!


----------



## Tubarao (19 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> il discorso è che mi son anche risoffermato su questo fatto perchè
> all epoca ne abbiamo parlato nn poco,ma nn moltissimom come in questi mesi
> 
> e ricordo che la versione nn era questa
> ...



Ha cambiato versione ????? 

E questo è una cosa che non ci avevi detto però......


E qui si scoprono gli altarini......


Pensa quante sono le cose che ti nasconde...senti a me Ciro, scappa da questa ragazza, questa ti rovinerà la vita......questa è capace di fare lingua in bocca col testimone di nozze il giorno delle nozze.....senti a me uagliò....lasciala....lo dico per il tuoi bene


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> dai demo, o sei un troll o comunque non esisti!


O è pazzo o non sa leggere. Non è possibile che non risponda mai


----------



## Niko74 (19 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> il discorso è che mi son anche risoffermato su questo fatto perchè
> all epoca ne abbiamo parlato nn poco,ma nn moltissimom come in questi mesi
> 
> e ricordo che la versione nn era questa
> ...


Eeeehhh allora in base a quanto hai affermato ora è INNEGABILE che ti abbia tradito...è OVVIO no? Mollala fin che sei ancora in tempo

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## demo84 (19 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ha cambiato versione ?????
> 
> E questo è una cosa che non ci avevi detto però......
> 
> ...


non sfottere ahaha

non è che ha cambiato versione
ma la cosa che mi ha raccontato sti mesi all epoca non me la disse
diceva solonn l0ho fatto,e vari giuramenti

che troll ma non schrzate proprio


----------



## demo84 (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> O è pazzo o non sa leggere. Non è possibile che non risponda mai


ma dimmi
cosa devo rispondere?
rispondo a tutto quello che vuoi

dimmi


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Maggio 2011)

Demo84 piantala, ti prego


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Demo84 piantala, ti prego


Ecco brava quoto te:up::up:
Deve averne di tempo da perdere.........


----------



## demo84 (19 Maggio 2011)

non ho tempo da perdere..anzi
ho sofferto e sto soffrendo molto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> non ho tempo da perdere..anzi
> ho sofferto e sto soffrendo molto


piantala Demo84!

non si può soffrire così tanto x un cazzo di bacio!

Devi farti curare il cervello! 

Vai da un bravo psichiatra finché sei in tempo!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> non ho tempo da perdere..anzi
> ho sofferto e sto soffrendo molto


Pentiti e cambia vita!


----------



## demo84 (20 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> piantala Demo84!
> 
> non si può soffrire così tanto x un cazzo di bacio!
> 
> ...



proprio ora ho finito di parlare dopo 2 ore al tel
ragazzi mai come questa volta abbiamo chiarito
anche lei al tel era sfinitia,mi ha stragiurato su tiutto,mi ha parlato con tutta la sua sincerità
mi ha anche detto che anche se era capitato a lei a Giugno prima del nostro fidanzamento me l'avrebbe detto
finale della questione NON MI HA TRADITO E NON HA BACIATO NESSUNO NE ALL INIZIO DELLA NOSTRA STORIA E NE A GIUGNO QUANDO E' SUCCESSO QUELL EPISODIO
voglio davvero mettere un punto su questa questione
perchè lei dopo tutte queste sofferenze mi ha assicurato che me l'avrebbe detto

un ultimissima cosa e sono serissimo
voi credete alla sua versione?il tipo che l'ha riferito al mio amico quel giorno era dietro al motorino del ragazzo che ha baciato la sua amica e a distanza di 2-3 anni
la persona che l'ha riferito al mio amico ha confuso
conosce bene lei di vista e conosce bene me,ci salutiamo solo però

secondo voi è credibile?o è una storia farlocca?


per favore rispondetemi seri
che ho bisgono del vostro aiuto ancora una volta

Grazie


----------



## Daniele (20 Maggio 2011)

La storia dell'amico è sicuramente falsa, una confusione di certo, Te lo dico perchè anche se conosci una persona a volte vedi una persona di striscio e associ quel poco che hai visto ad un volto noto e....magari non è quella persona. Considera che a me è capitato a Praga questo e succede davvero.
Però adesso chiedi scusa a quella santa ragazza!!! Promettilo!!! E basta fare i bambini stupidi!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> ma dimmi
> cosa devo rispondere?
> rispondo a tutto quello che vuoi
> 
> dimmi



*1- Non ti fa riflettere che qui tutti ti dicono che 'sta storia è una cazzata, e che augurano alla tua ragazza che non ti sposi?
2- Come ripagherai la tua ragazza per tutta la sofferenza inutile, degradante, umiliante che le hai dato?*


Scusate, ma chissà che così veda le domande....


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> proprio ora ho finito di parlare dopo 2 ore al tel
> ragazzi *mai come questa volta abbiamo chiarito*
> anche lei al tel era sfinitia,mi ha stragiurato su tiutto,mi ha parlato con tutta la sua sincerità
> mi ha anche detto che anche se era capitato a lei a Giugno prima del nostro fidanzamento me l'avrebbe detto
> ...



Cazzo, ma come è possibile che tu dica di aver chiarito se poi continui a farci, a farti e probabilmente a farle le stesse insulse domande?!?!?!?


Smettilaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Kid (20 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cazzo, ma come è possibile che tu dica di aver chiarito se poi continui a farci, a farti e probabilmente a farle le stesse insulse domande?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> Smettilaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!



Nau risparmia il tuo fegato.


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2011)

*Demo*

A demo....mò ci hai veramente....fratturato la guaina dei coioni....e basta!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Kid (20 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> A demo....mò ci hai veramente....fratturato la guaina dei coioni....e basta!!!:rotfl:


Il bello è che dice di leggere e riflettere. :rotfl:


----------



## Niko74 (20 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> proprio ora ho finito di parlare dopo 2 ore al tel
> ragazzi mai come questa volta abbiamo chiarito
> anche lei al tel era sfinitia,mi ha stragiurato su tiutto,mi ha parlato con tutta la sua sincerità
> mi ha anche detto che anche se era capitato a lei a Giugno prima del nostro fidanzamento me l'avrebbe detto
> ...


NO NON E' CREDIBILE, NON TI FIDARE!!!!














:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (20 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> proprio ora ho finito di parlare dopo 2 ore al tel
> ragazzi mai come questa volta abbiamo chiarito
> anche lei al tel era sfinitia,mi ha stragiurato su tiutto,mi ha parlato con tutta la sua sincerità
> mi ha anche detto che anche se era capitato a lei a Giugno prima del nostro fidanzamento me l'avrebbe detto
> ...


Pensate che due maroni lei! E ci lamentiamo noi... :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2011)

*Anzi*

Aspetta:Ciruzz cè scassat'o'cazz adesso è chiaro?:rotfl:


----------



## lemon (20 Maggio 2011)

Comunque io credo di aver capito chi è la ragazza di ciro! Proprio ieri una mia amica mi ha detto che il suo amico ha un amico la cui ragazza gli ha detto che l'altro ieri l'ha vista mentre uno le ravanava sotto la maglia sul bus!


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2011)

*Magari*

Magari si sposano qualche mese dopo ciruzzo dimentica le chiavi a casa e torna inaspettatamente...... trovando la sua mogliettina alle prese con un camionista di ragusa con 32cm di membro durante una devastante sodomizazione.....secondo ciro finisce sul tg 5..........sodomizzato pure lui.....!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (20 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Comunque io credo di aver capito chi è la ragazza di ciro! Proprio ieri una mia amica mi ha detto che il suo amico ha un amico la cui ragazza gli ha detto che l'altro ieri l'ha vista mentre uno le ravanava sotto la maglia sul bus!


Sgamato......devo cambiare linea per fare il maniaco pervertito.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magari si sposano qualche mese dopo ciruzzo dimentica le chiavi a casa e torna inaspettatamente...... trovando la sua mogliettina alle prese con un camionista di ragusa con 32cm di membro durante una devastante sodomizazione.....secondo ciro finisce sul tg 5..........sodomizzato pure lui.....!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ti prego basta......sono in uff e piango dal ridere. I miei colleghi hanno questa espressione




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## demo84 (20 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *1- Non ti fa riflettere che qui tutti ti dicono che 'sta storia è una cazzata, e che augurano alla tua ragazza che non ti sposi?
> 2- Come ripagherai la tua ragazza per tutta la sofferenza inutile, degradante, umiliante che le hai dato?*
> 
> 
> Scusate, ma chissà che così veda le domande....


allora
certo che mi fa riflettere,psicologicsmente sto molto meglio da quando ho aperto il topic
ma nn per dei post ,perchè non è su internet che si risolvono i problemi
ma ho messo insieme i miei pensieri e i vostri consigli 
ed ho capito tante cose
non sono pazzo,non è che mi so svegliato una mattina ed ho accusato la mia ragazza di essere infedele,non credo al bacio
forse quello che mi da piu fastidio è stato proprio il brutto periodo passato oppure che si parla della mia storia,poi fors eè uan mia fissa
e che la gente se ne fotte della mia storia

la sua versione vi ho chiesto se per voi è credibile perchè la persona che l'ha riferito al mio amico era porprio sìdietro al motorino del ragazzo coinvolto nella  situazione,che a detta della mia ragazza ha baciato una sua amica e per di piu 2 mesi prima del nostro fidanzamento e non quando ci siamo messi insieme
questo per risp anche a daniele che diceva che magari il tipo di sfuggita ha avuto un abbaglio
certo a distanza di 2 anni una persona puo sbagliarsi,tutto è possibile
ma ripeto volevo un vostro parere chiaro
su questa situazione della versione ho avuto pochi pareri 
si parlava piu del discorso in generale

la mia ragazza la ripagherò con tutto l'amore che ho per lei
come ho sempre datto,quest estate  torneremo in America e il 2012 sarà un altro fantastico anno

ci tengo a precisare che in questi anni non abbimao parlato semrpe di questo fatto!
abbiamo parlato nel 2004 quando mi è stat riferita sta cosa,ma per poco davvero poco
poi ci sono ritornato ora
e quello che mi ha fatto dubitare è che la mia girl al tempo diceva solo ma quando mai te lo giuro su di te,sul nostro amore.,..
mentre ora mi ha raccontato la versione della sua amica

ho risposto
cortesemente se puyoi rispondimi anche te

Grazie


----------



## Sterminator (20 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> allora
> certo che mi fa riflettere,psicologicsmente sto molto meglio da quando ho aperto il topic
> ma nn per dei post ,perchè non è su internet che si risolvono i problemi
> ma ho messo insieme i miei pensieri e i vostri consigli
> ...


Bon uaiasg e ca' maronn t'accumpagn...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Papero (20 Maggio 2011)

Quando avevo 16 anni e la mia ragazza 15 andai al mare con i miei amici e conobbi una ragazza bellissima... Ci baciammo e passammo una estate stupenda. Quando tornai a casa qualcuno dei miei "amici" probabilmente per qualche losco motivo (voleva farsi la mia fidanzata) gli raccontò tutto.... BASTARDO!

Lei però non s'incazzò più di tanto e ancora oggi a distanza di 30 anni sto rimuginando sul perchè. E se lei durante quei 15 giorni mi avesse tradito? E se si fosse baciata o anche di più con qualcuno??

Morale: lasciala adesso perchè il bug ti accompagnerà tutta la vita!


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2011)

*Ehhh*

Il camionista di ragusa sentitamente ringrazia......zoccolo bianco....magliettina insaponata...ascella pezzata.....mutanda rasta....gialla davanti marrone dietro,....prostata gonfia d'amore....petto villoso...con pircing sul capezzolo...e sul glande....:rotfl:Tanti auguri


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2011)

*Farfalla*

Ti ringrazio...ma i tuoi colleghi si faranno un opinione poco seria di me e del sito.....vabbè del sito....ci stà....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (20 Maggio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Quando avevo 16 anni e la mia ragazza 15 andai al mare con i miei amici e conobbi una ragazza bellissima... Ci baciammo e passammo una estate stupenda. Quando tornai a casa qualcuno dei miei "amici" probabilmente per qualche losco motivo (voleva farsi la mia fidanzata) gli raccontò tutto.... BASTARDO!
> 
> Lei però non s'incazzò più di tanto e ancora oggi a distanza di 30 anni sto rimuginando sul perchè. E se lei durante quei 15 giorni mi avesse tradito? *E se si fosse baciata o anche di più con qualcuno??*
> 
> Morale: lasciala adesso perchè il bug ti accompagnerà tutta la vita!


Certo che ne hai di amici tu eh....

Magari con l'amico tuo che glielo ha detto...:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2011)

*Domanda*

Ma sta povera ragazza...per un bacio sto casino....per un rapporto anale cosa sarebbe accaduto?


----------



## Papero (20 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Certo che ne hai di amici tu eh....
> 
> Magari con l'amico tuo che glielo ha detto...:carneval:


Ahahahahah non ci avevo pensato a 'sta cosa! Che amici di merda che ho avuto nella vita eh! 

Ma io gli faccio la macumba e il loro cazzo magicamente gli si rompe


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sta povera ragazza...per un bacio sto casino....*per un rapporto anale cosa sarebbe accaduto?*


sono domande da porci:singleeye:



ps nel senso che ci dobbiamo porre:rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (20 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il camionista di ragusa sentitamente  ringrazia......zoccolo bianco....magliettina insaponata...ascella  pezzata.....mutanda rasta....gialla davanti marrone dietro,....prostata  gonfia d'amore....petto villoso...con pircing sul capezzolo...e sul  glande....:rotfl:Tanti auguri


----------



## Sterminator (20 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono domande da porci:singleeye:
> 
> 
> 
> ps nel senso che ci dobbiamo porre:rotfl:


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


>


E chi cazzo t'ha autorizzato a violare la mia praivasi?

si' strunz'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


>


 sbadabam...ban ban
svenuta secca secca:unhappy:


----------



## Kid (20 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


>



Come si chiamava questo? Quello con le ascelle che puzzavano di balena putrefatta? Filini, Fantozzi.... ?


----------



## Tubarao (20 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Come si chiamava questo? Quello con le ascelle che puzzavano di balena putrefatta? Filini, Fantozzi.... ?


E' in uno dei film di Fantozzi....il suo nome è FRANCHINO :mrgreen:

PS: Minerva, a proposito di Genovesi/Liguri.....I film di Fantozzi, almeno i primi due, andrebbero inseriti nei programmi scolastici.


----------



## Kid (20 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' in uno dei film di Fantozzi....il suo nome è FRANCHINO :mrgreen:



E' vero grande! Quando alzava le ascelle sentivi l'effetto del vento che soffiava... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Papero (20 Maggio 2011)

In realtà è 10 anni fa andò così:

amico (attualmente in galera) della ragazza 14enne di Demo84 --->      

	
	
		
		
	


	




 <-- la ragazza di Demo84


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> allora
> certo che mi fa riflettere,psicologicsmente sto molto meglio da quando ho aperto il topic
> ma nn per dei post ,perchè non è su internet che si risolvono i problemi
> ma ho messo insieme i miei pensieri e i vostri consigli
> ...



e che abbondantemente le stai dimostrando facendola uscire pazza... complimenti....


----------



## Tubarao (20 Maggio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> In realtà è 10 anni fa andò così:
> 
> amico (attualmente in galera) della ragazza 14enne di Demo84 --->
> 
> ...


Però lui dice che lei era vergine quando ha fatto sesso la prima volta con la sua ragazza......quindi delle due l'una.....

o al galeotto le ha dato qualcos'altro

oppure.......


vabbè.......hai capito no ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (20 Maggio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Ahahahahah non ci avevo pensato a 'sta cosa! Che amici di merda che ho avuto nella vita eh!
> 
> Ma io gli faccio la macumba e il loro cazzo magicamente gli si rompe


Ahahahahah, poveraccio! Della serie:fai un macumba al tuo amico ,lui non sai il perchè,ma tu si...:rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Insomma, Ciro sta facendo sbarellare persino Amoremio.
> Senza contare Farfalla.
> E me.
> E Kid.
> ...


 
:up::up::up::up::up:

e come premio
gli conferiamo questo avatar


----------



## Eliade (20 Maggio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> In realtà è 10 anni fa andò così:
> 
> amico (attualmente in galera) della ragazza 14enne di Demo84 --->
> 
> ...


Si ma lei piange....lei----->

	
	
		
		
	


	




 <------l'amico.
E così si spiegherebbe perché ha raccontato una bugia!


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cazzo, ma come è possibile che tu dica di aver chiarito se poi continui a farci, a farti e probabilmente a farle le stesse insulse domande?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> Smettilaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


secondo me è air


----------



## Niko74 (20 Maggio 2011)

Eddai...ma perché non mi consideri??? 
Te lo ho già detto 1000 volte che non le devi credere e ti sta raccontando delle balle....

Mettiamola cosi, se non lo ha fatto in passato...potrebbe farlo in futuro....sei piùù tranquillo adesso??? :rotfl:

Stasera stressala un altro paio d'ore è poi magari sarà lei a mandarti a quel paese :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2011)

> *" ...... e che la gente se ne fotte della mia storia ...."*





Sterminator ha detto:


> Bon uaiasg e ca' maronn t'accumpagn...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ci sarà il suo bel perchè :blu:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Quando avevo 16 anni e la mia ragazza 15 andai al mare con i miei amici e conobbi una ragazza bellissima... Ci baciammo e passammo una estate stupenda. Quando tornai a casa qualcuno dei miei "amici" probabilmente per qualche losco motivo (voleva farsi la mia fidanzata) gli raccontò tutto.... BASTARDO!
> 
> Lei però non s'incazzò più di tanto e ancora oggi a distanza di 30 anni sto rimuginando sul perchè. *E se lei durante quei 15 giorni mi avesse tradito? E se si fosse baciata o anche di più con qualcuno??*
> 
> Morale: lasciala adesso perchè il bug ti accompagnerà tutta la vita!


 
ha passato notti infuocate con me
sappilo

è proprio nel ricordo di quell'esperienza che, molti anni dopo, ho ceduto le mie grazie all'avida bocca di quella maiala della ragazza di ciro

che peraltro durante le 2 ore di telefonata con ciro messaggiava con me raccontando con dovizia di particolari cosa mi farebbe


----------



## Kid (20 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ha passato notti infuocate con me
> sappilo
> 
> è proprio nel ricordo di quell'esperienza che, molti anni dopo, ho ceduto le mie grazie all'avida bocca di quella maiala della ragazza di ciro
> ...


:mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


>


 
e qui ho un filino perso il mio aplomb istituzionale :unhappy:
sbottando a ridere incomprimibilmente in faccia a una persona :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e qui ho un filino perso il mio aplomb istituzionale :unhappy:
> sbottando a ridere incomprimibilmente in faccia a una persona :carneval:


Io sto rischiando il licenziamento....:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Maggio 2011)

Voja de laura' saltame addoss...comunque...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Voja de laura' saltame addoss...comunque...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Straquoto:up::up:


----------



## demo84 (20 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> e che abbondantemente le stai dimostrando facendola uscire pazza... complimenti....


si ma vedi che la ridsposta al tuo post
è chiara
ti ho detto come stanno le cose
penso chiunque l'avrebbe voluto sapere dalla proprio fidanzata
nn son o stati 7 anni di inferno
parlammo  giusto 1 mese al tempo poi nulla piu


----------



## demo84 (20 Maggio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Quando avevo 16 anni e la mia ragazza 15 andai al mare con i miei amici e conobbi una ragazza bellissima... Ci baciammo e passammo una estate stupenda. Quando tornai a casa qualcuno dei miei "amici" probabilmente per qualche losco motivo (voleva farsi la mia fidanzata) gli raccontò tutto.... BASTARDO!
> 
> Lei però non s'incazzò più di tanto e ancora oggi a distanza di 30 anni sto rimuginando sul perchè. E se lei durante quei 15 giorni mi avesse tradito? E se si fosse baciata o anche di più con qualcuno??
> 
> Morale: lasciala adesso perchè il bug ti accompagnerà tutta la vita!


ma che dici,ma che tutta la vita


----------



## Margherita84 (22 Maggio 2011)

demo84 ha detto:


> boh dopo tutto
> sto anche io nel torto
> 
> vabbe


Sì. Prossima domanda?


----------



## Margherita84 (22 Maggio 2011)

Poraccia. Ma non ti ha ancora mandato a stedere? 
(Che credo sia quello che vuoli, così puoi fare ancora più la vittima?)


----------

